# New oasis -- First Impressions



## Mikeb71 (Sep 30, 2016)

_Hey folks -- I split comments from the Kindle Watch thread into this First Impressions thread -- sorry for any confusion -- Ann_

Ok, some quick impressions from a picky Kindle user. Quick backstory - I've had lots of kindles, and I've almost swapped them all, at least once, because I was never super happy with the lighting, or there was some screen flaw my eyes couldn't unsee. That said:

The new Oasis is just about perfect. The lighting is even, no real noticeable gradient issues (but let's be real - e-ink lighting isn't like a smartphone either) or bright/dim spots - looks really good. Nothing distracting.

Mine just kicked in an update, FYI.

Quick thoughts:

It's heavier than the oasis, but nothing major. Definitely won't fit in your back pocket. The aluminum feels more premium I guess, but I never had a problem with the plastic of the original oasis. Feels good to hold, the balance is right.

I really like the increase in screen size. Feels more like a book to me. I appreciate more words on the page at a time. Text is crisp.

The auto-lighting is a bit aggressive for me, but I like to use it with no lighting at all unless I really need to, or just a touch. But this is based on where I am here at work, which is pretty bright. I'll need to use it at home to really see how it works, but it's not a dealbreaker regardless since I can still manually control it.

It's snappy!

The reverse display toggle (black with white text) is located under the accessibility settings. Not super quick to get to, but nothing major. Unless I missed a shortcut.

I got the cloth case, it's fine, the ability to have it stand up while reading is nice. Adds a little weight, so I'd probably remove it while reading in bed or holding the oasis for long periods. Case seems sturdy and well made, does not cover 100% of the device, just like the original oasis.

Still has the little gap in the bezel that stuff can get trapped in.

Of course, all of these thoughts are just quick impressions, I'm sure I'll have more. I'll be happy to answer any questions.

TLR - the 2017 Oasis is a winner, and maybe the first (or second) Kindle/e-reader I'm not sending back for a replacement!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Got mine about an hour ago. I love the tan leather cover. It is suede-like but I love that! I have the Walnut one from last year and was hoping it would be like that one. All I've done so far is get it up and running and set up a few things. I am loving this larger screen!

Isn't there a way to copy your collections from another kindle? I know I did this before but I can't find how to do that now. The dreaded part of a new kindle...setting everything up again and getting the books on it.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

Went home early from work and it was waiting for me. Grabbed it and headed to a cafe. Initial impressions: 
-the metal feels really good in hand (i was skeptical with the metal back) and it's metal looks more like the space gray ipad backs than the surface pro backs (which is a plus to me. just pulled out both my ipad and surface to color match). 
-the screen really pops with the metal border. wow.
-the charcoal stand looks very premium (but that built in angled stand isn't very good to me and the angle doesnt go far enough for it to be useful so i'll still be carrying my mini gripzila in my pocket).
-it comes delivered without the bold font and audible update (which i find odd but no big deal).
-the magnet isn't as strong as the 6" Oasis on first impression but still locks in well. 
-the screen texture is the same as the Oasis it appears which is a plus and leaves smears the same way so no greasy burritos while you read.
-i dont' remember seeing the 'night light' feature which decreases screen brightness but it seems like it may be useful for some.
-as mentioned it does feel zippy, be it downloads, page turns or exploring the features
-inverted text (to be found in "accessibility" section of settings) is really really awesome. (if you want to be anal and search for pinholes this would be how to do it). The white text is really crisp and i can see people finding great ways to read in this setting
-audible books took about 2 minutes to pull a book within a few seconds however, a prompt comes up 'Ready to Play' while it shows you the percentage downloaded
-not sure what "Voiceview" is but it looks like there is an option for "spoken feedback when you touch items on the screen"
-the spacing between grey border and the bezel is smaller than the original oasis which means less dust particles and in my case garlic bread crumbs
-the page turn buttons are smaller than i thought they'd be but i don't see that as a problem
-when just looking at the case, it's more square than i thought but it feels very premium
-and subtle but very important to some of us...the page turn buttons make a very very soft mechanical click which feels more metal gadget than plastic gadget. also a huge plus and a little more pronounced than my older Oasis
...lighting to come later when i get home and get test in the dark. so far, like everyone else, very impressed.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Received mine today at 11:45 am. The UPS man actually brought it up to me. They usually buzz my apartment to let them in and they drop on the ground floor. I'm 4 flights up.  

I set mine up with my wi-fi and opened a couple of books but I haven't done any real reading on it yet. It is pretty snappy so far. The software update wasn't done yet. I like the size. It fits in one of the 6 inner pockets in my Vera bag.

I got the charcoal fabric case and like it a lot. Not worth what they charge, but this is how it always is with the Amazon covers.

Looking forward to reading, but I'm at work now. Hope there is more down time later.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine just arrived . . . well, I guess the did make the 'arriving by 8 p.m.' deadline . . . but it's kind of annoying as it's been 'out for delivery' since 9:30 this morning. Not hugely surprising though since delivery was going to be AMZL and they're never as predictable/reliable as UPS or the Post Office.

AND . . . . we skipped going out to dinner because it hadn't come yet and trick-or-treat was starting and that just seemed risky to have it left on the porch with us not home and people wandering. 

ANYWAY . . . . it came . . . very classy looking. Feels well made. But it's cold.  Not sure how I'll feel about holding cold metal. 

Off to set up and play.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Ann, mine was cold when I opened it right after it was delivered. 

I just changed my setting to Large Display Size to have the percentage charged. I'd charged it fully this afternoon; it's at 96% now. I have not connected to wi-fi in the office (where I am now until 12:30am).

Just noticed that when I open the cover,  the back is only staying on by the magnet, so it is pretty easy for the Oasis to come away from the cover while reading, say if I'm on the train and we have a sudden stop or derailment (hopefully I'm being far fetched about that), or I'm holding it open while changing trains and someone bumps me (that does happen but rarely).  I suppose the original Oasis cover worked the same way with magnet. I didn't have the first Oasis.


----------



## Susan J (May 14, 2010)

I got mine today with the cloth cover scheduled to arrive tomorrow.  Coming from the Voyage, my first impression was that the page turning buttons seemed wrong with the bottom button turning back a page and the top button advancing.  Holding it the way I was used to holding the Voyage, my thumb tends to rest on the bottom button. 

I quickly googled it and found that the buttons can be reversed which makes all the difference to me.  I changed it so that the bottom button now turns the page forward.  I also love the boldness adjustment as well as the additional font sizes.  I'm really glad that I upgraded this time.


----------



## quadtronix (Nov 7, 2013)

I set up my New Oasis last night but didn't get to read anything until I woke up in the middle of the night and couldn't resist! I read three chapters in this book I'm in the middle of and that took about an hour... then this morning read for about another hour in Starbucks... two more chapters down. So far so good... my initial impressions are these:

-front light is exceptional! SO even and uniform! And nice and bright at 17 with auto-adjust off.

-the design is great too... I wouldn't have thought they could improve on the premium feel of the original Oasis but IMO they have! Excellent job Amazon! The full metal frame I think is what makes the difference. And I love the cold feel of metal on electronics.. I may be in the minority there but I do....

-the leather cover in Saddle Tan is great and I haven't had any problems with it coming loose or slipping around at all yet. The magnet seems very strong to me. And I'm loving the suade feel of it. It's very slightly worn looking but much less so than I think the walnut cover was on the original. At least from the pictures and videos I saw of it. I had the black cover for my original Oasis.

-battery only took about an hour to fill up, plus was setting up and own downloading books onto the device most of that time... after two hours or so of actual use so far it hasn't seemed to deplete much, if at all from what I can tell from the battery meter but time will tell.

-one gripe: at one point I tapped the page forward button (top for me) and it definitely clicked (both audibly and tactile wise) but didn't turn the page.... I then clicked it again and it turned immediately. Not a huge deal and probably a one time occurrence, hopefully anyway. But thought I'd report it to you all and see if it's happened to anyone else. It doesn't really bode well on a brand new device. But we shall see...

I plan to make this my daily driver so expectations are high but I'm confident that this is a Winner! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So as not to clog up those still watching . . . . here's a place to post first impressions.

Me:  well, I'm not wowwed.  It's a fine device. Quite sturdy. Feels solid but not too heavy and I do like the extra screen area. I did not get a cover, but I'm going to have to get something because every time I pick it up it's COLD. Like uncomfortable in my hands cold. Plus the metal doesn't feel as secure in my hand, like it could slip. Once I've held it a while, it does warm up, but that just makes my hands cold.  The Amazon cases won't solve that as the metal part is still there to grip -- I'm going to have to wait for moko or fintie to make one that covers the whole back. 

I'd already done the update on my other Oasis and Voyage so was quickly able to set up the new one to the margin/spacing/font setting I prefer I may adjust it further given the larger screen once I've had more time to read on it. But it was good for last night.

The buttons work well . . . for now I've left them at the default but may experiment with switching them. I did the same thing with the first Oasis and the default ended up being better, but this is a different size so I'll have to experiment to see. Haven't had time to thoroughly put it through it's paces as it came pretty late yesterday but I did finish a book on it last night.

Stand by for second impressions in a day or so.


----------



## rcarbone1214 (Jun 14, 2016)

Got mine yesterday afternoon. I like the new Oasis and all it has to offer...but I like the first Oasis a little better..I think it's the feel of the device in your hand. The 1st Oasis has a solid compact feel and this feels lighter, looser. I'm not complaining because it's lighter which is a good thing....I'm sure there is a learning curve and I will get used to it. The thing that does bother me is that I read during lunch break at work and I stand up the device on my desk. I was using my Voyage at work that has the origami cover and when I stood it up it would stand level...I got the cloth cover with this Oasis and when I stand it up it goes a little crooked....like I'm reading down hill. Not very pleasant to me, it's distracting...not sure if it's because the magnet isn't very strong to keep the cover in place...I'll wait a bit and see what the secondary covers offer....or I'll use my credit card credits to get a leather cover....if anyone has the leather cover could you please let me know if the Oasis sits level when you stand it up. Thank you.


----------



## kschles (Feb 10, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> So as not to clog up those still watching . . . . here's a place to post first impressions.
> 
> Me: well, I'm not wowwed.  It's a fine device. Quite sturdy. Feels solid but not too heavy and I do like the extra screen area. I did not get a cover, but I'm going to have to get something because every time I pick it up it's COLD. Like uncomfortable in my hands cold. Plus the metal doesn't feel as secure in my hand, like it could slip. Once I've held it a while, it does warm up, but that just makes my hands cold.  The Amazon cases won't solve that as the metal part is still there to grip -- I'm going to have to wait for moko or fintie to make one that covers the whole back.
> 
> ...


While I really like the new Oasis, I'm also put off by the cold metal back. I liked taking the Oasis1 out of the case to read. When I tried that with Oasis2, the cold back is a turnoff. Better if I leave the case on. Already wondering about skins, and if this might mitigate my cold metal problem.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

rcarbone1214 said:


> Got mine yesterday afternoon. I like the new Oasis and all it has to offer...but I like the first Oasis a little better..I think it's the feel of the device in your hand. The 1st Oasis has a solid compact feel and this feels lighter, looser. I'm not complaining because it's lighter which is a good thing....


I find myself wondering if the smaller Oasis came 2nd if we all would be swooning by its size and weight and form factor. Awaiting to see how soon inverted text comes to the first Oasis.


----------



## quadtronix (Nov 7, 2013)

rcarbone1214 said:


> Got mine yesterday afternoon. I like the new Oasis and all it has to offer...but I like the first Oasis a little better..I think it's the feel of the device in your hand. The 1st Oasis has a solid compact feel and this feels lighter, looser. I'm not complaining because it's lighter which is a good thing....I'm sure there is a learning curve and I will get used to it. The thing that does bother me is that I read during lunch break at work and I stand up the device on my desk. I was using my Voyage at work that has the origami cover and when I stood it up it would stand level...I got the cloth cover with this Oasis and when I stand it up it goes a little crooked....like I'm reading down hill. Not very pleasant to me, it's distracting...not sure if it's because the magnet isn't very strong to keep the cover in place...I'll wait a bit and see what the secondary covers offer....or I'll use my credit card credits to get a leather cover....if anyone has the leather cover could you please let me know if the Oasis sits level when you stand it up. Thank you.


I have the leather cover (Saddle Tan) and I can tell u right now, the stand feature of this cover is basically useless to me... not sure what you mean by "level" though. Do you mean level as opposed to crooked or level as in straight up vertically?? Either way, the thing doesn't stay upright for me... it's a little crooked but the main thing is that it doesn't really feel secure. It moves a little into itself on the table and I'm afraid it will fall. Not gonna use that feature at all personally. It's a shame... I liked the one on the Voyage...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tunji99 (Oct 22, 2017)

I got mine yesterday as well and I love it. It's a bit smaller than I was anticipating, so that is a good thing. 

I really love the inverted text feature. It's the main reason that sold me on it. The one thing I did notice is you can't use Auto Brightness with the inverted text. Not sure why not. Maybe somebody already mentioned this before. 

Also the brightness between the inverted and regular text seem to be set independently of each other. Which I think is a good thing. 

The aluminum backing is a bit cold to the touch and I do worry it might slip out of my hands as I don't want to be using it with the cover on it. I ended up attaching a finger ring stand to the back on mine to make it more comfortable to hold. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

kschles said:


> While I really like the new Oasis, I'm also put off by the cold metal back. I liked taking the Oasis1 out of the case to read. When I tried that with Oasis2, the cold back is a turnoff. Better if I leave the case on. Already wondering about skins, and if this might mitigate my cold metal problem.


I've had the same thought . . . and I haven't skinned a kindle since the original one.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Only kindle I ever skinned was the K3. And I did that only because it got that crack in the corner, so  many got. I put a matte black wood over it and that was it. It was a pain in the you know what though to line the skin holes up around all the keyboard letters and get it totally straight. Course that is not an issue anymore  

I might have to put one on the back, if they make one later on. My hands are already always cold as it is, I don't need help in that regard. Wonder why they didn't put some rubbery spray over the material on this one. It would still be magnetic through it and would just make it more comfortable to hold. I'll find out. Won't get to mine until tomorrow as I won't be home later for delivery today. 

I have no intentions of reading with the case on. I didn't with the first Oasis and I wont with this one. Defeats for me the purpose of the ergonomic shape. Of course the cover doesn't cover the back anyway.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I have no intentions of reading with the case on. I didn't with the first Oasis and I wont with this one. Defeats for me the purpose of the ergonomic shape. Of course the cover doesn't cover the back anyway.


The thing is, with the cover off, it DOES fit very nicely in the hand -- except being cold and a bit slick I keep being afraid I'll drop it so I end up using the other hand to steady it.  And, with the Amazon cover, the cold metal on the one edge would still be there.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Looks like some decal girl skin is in my near future then. Weren't there some pretty skins for the Oasis1? I remember seeing some that had some nice matching ones to their covers. And in this case, its not as critical for the connectors as sometimes the skin prevented the cover being attached properly for the battery to charge. Not an issue now of course. 

Some nice matte skin to go with my hopefully nice saddle tan cover.


----------



## rcarbone1214 (Jun 14, 2016)

quadtronix said:


> I have the leather cover (Saddle Tan) and I can tell u right now, the stand feature of this cover is basically useless to me... not sure what you mean by "level" though. Do you mean level as opposed to crooked or level as in straight up vertically?? Either way, the thing doesn't stay upright for me... it's a little crooked but the main thing is that it doesn't really feel secure. It moves a little into itself on the table and I'm afraid it will fall. Not gonna use that feature at all personally. It's a shame... I liked the one on the Voyage...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


The Oasis stands up but the bottom isn't flush with the desk. It's high on the left side with the right side touching the desk. When you look at the text it looks like it's heading downhill, not straight across the page. I'm sure other people don't notice it but I see it and it's annoying. I may have to read it flat but since the screen is so beautiful it may work out. Thank you for letting me know about the leather cover....doesn't seem like that will fix the problem....The Voyage cover is the best....


----------



## GSDlady (May 9, 2016)

rcarbone1214 said:


> The thing that does bother me is that I read during lunch break at work and I stand up the device on my desk. I was using my Voyage at work that has the origami cover and when I stood it up it would stand level...I got the cloth cover with this Oasis and when I stand it up it goes a little crooked....like I'm reading down hill. Not very pleasant to me, it's distracting...not sure if it's because the magnet isn't very strong to keep the cover in place...I'll wait a bit and see what the secondary covers offer....or I'll use my credit card credits to get a leather cover....if anyone has the leather cover could you please let me know if the Oasis sits level when you stand it up. Thank you.


I have the Merlot leather cover and it is not straight when standing either, with a downhill tilt. It also stands more upright than the Origami cover that I am used to. Overall I prefer the origami cover to this one and will try to find another way to prop the Oasis up while eating.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Mikeb71 said:


> _Hey folks -- I split comments from the Kindle Watch thread into this First Impressions thread -- sorry for any confusion -- Ann_
> 
> Ok, some quick impressions from a picky Kindle user. Quick backstory - I've had lots of kindles, and I've almost swapped them all, at least once, because I was never super happy with the lighting, or there was some screen flaw my eyes couldn't unsee. That said:
> 
> ...


Mike, what is in place of the little electrical prongs which used to connect the Oasis I to the cover? Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

DD said:


> Mike, what is in place of the little electrical prongs which used to connect the Oasis I to the cover? Thanks for your thoughts.


Not Mike, but -- there's nothing visible. Must be a magnet inside the device. Haven't seen a cover so don't know what's on it.


----------



## Mikeb71 (Sep 30, 2016)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Not Mike, but -- there's nothing visible. Must be a magnet inside the device. Haven't seen a cover so don't know what's on it.


Yep, prongs are gone, the cover uses a magnet to attach!


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

I like everything so far.  But I am worried about the battery.  It is better than the first Oasis, but so far, it seems to drain faster than my Voyage.  What are your thoughts?


----------



## ShinyTop (Apr 25, 2016)

Battery life depends greatly on the individual.  Amazon gives battery life in weeks when used for half an hour a day at brightness level of 10.  I, as a retiree, read much more than 30 minutes a day and at brightness level of 18.  My personal experience is that the Voyage did not last as long as the first Oasis when considering the case battery.  And the new Oasis does not last as long as the first.  I, however, do not mind plugging it in when not in use so it will have enough battery life to read as long as I want.


----------



## astroboy (Jun 23, 2016)

Hmm. Might have another battery problem here. Charged my new Oasis all the way and left it for three hours in Airplane mode. Just turned it on and the battery is at 78%. No books are indexing.

Any ideas? Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Darn, I am so upset. Having had a stressful day at the hospital already, checked my new Oasis that arrived today and it has a stupid black dot smack in the middle of the screen. I can't unsee it. I don't know if its something under the screen, or a stuck "pixel" or whatever those things are called. Not dirt, I cleaned the screen.  I feel so unlucky as everyone else seems to have gotten great devices. Now I am too stressed out to call. I have severe phone phobia as it is so now I am going to gnaw this over all night til tomorrow. They probably gonna give me the runaround and not have any in stock anymore. 

I could have used some luck and good news today. Darn.  

I was so happy as it feels so great and looks so good and everything worked and the screen is even and all but that spot is just always there staring at me.


----------



## Tunji99 (Oct 22, 2017)

Atunah said:


> Darn, I am so upset. Having had a stressful day at the hospital already, checked my new Oasis that arrived today and it has a stupid black dot smack in the middle of the screen. I can't unsee it. I don't know if its something under the screen, or a stuck "pixel" or whatever those things are called. Not dirt, I cleaned the screen. I feel so unlucky as everyone else seems to have gotten great devices. Now I am too stressed out to call. I have severe phone phobia as it is so now I am going to gnaw this over all night til tomorrow. They probably gonna give me the runaround and not have any in stock anymore.
> 
> I could have used some luck and good news today. Darn.
> 
> I was so happy as it feels so great and looks so good and everything worked and the screen is even and all but that spot is just always there staring at me.


That sucks!

Have you tried inverted text. Maybe it's a stick pixel.

Have you tried restarting the device? Is it there through out the restart process.

Good luck!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Tunji99 said:


> That sucks!
> 
> Have you tried inverted text. Maybe it's a stick pixel.
> 
> ...


Its always there, even when its turned off. I think its something under the screen. Restarting, reverting doesn't do anything. I can see kind of a shadow underneath. Its just there.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Ann, to warm up your cold Oasis, do your hands warm it up. Might try blowing hot air on it. Like our flutes -- often cold right out of the case, so we blow air through it  to warm it before playing.


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

I received my Oasis 2 yesterday and am loving the bigger screen. The weight doesn't bother me as I have the Oasis 1 and typically read with the Amazon battery case on. I agree with others than the cold feel is a bit distracting. Not a fan of the fingerprints either. I am planning to put a skin on as I did with my Oasis 1. Decal Girl said they will be available in a week or two.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

Atunah said:


> Its always there, even when its turned off. I think its something under the screen. Restarting, reverting doesn't do anything. I can see kind of a shadow underneath. Its just there.





Atunah said:


> Its always there, even when its turned off. I think its something under the screen. Restarting, reverting doesn't do anything. I can see kind of a shadow underneath. Its just there.


Atunah, I'm so sorry to hear. Nothing worse than getting a defective product. That's awful. If you're phone averse, they have that online chat thing you can do and can walk through your need for a replacement that way. Back in the Voyage days when i kept returning them over and over, I always went that route and never called via phone. Perhaps a way you could avoid the anxiety of dealing with a phone person that way. Sorry again.


----------



## Mikeb71 (Sep 30, 2016)

Atunah said:


> Its always there, even when its turned off. I think its something under the screen. Restarting, reverting doesn't do anything. I can see kind of a shadow underneath. Its just there.


I second using the online chat to get a replacement. I've returned too many to count and have always done it via chat. It's easy and stress-free!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> Ann, to warm up your cold Oasis, do your hands warm it up. Might try blowing hot air on it. Like our flutes -- often cold right out of the case, so we blow air through it to warm it before playing.


Yeah, my hand warms it up, and then my hand gets cold.

I guess I could breathe heavily on it . . .it's waterproof so the moisture won't bother it. But . . . . I feel like I shouldn't have to do that. 



cc1013 said:


> I received my Oasis 2 yesterday and am loving the bigger screen. The weight doesn't bother me as I have the Oasis 1 and typically read with the Amazon battery case on. I agree with others than the cold feel is a bit distracting. Not a fan of the fingerprints either. I am planning to put a skin on as I did with my Oasis 1. Decal Girl said they will be available in a week or two.


And I know you'll let us know when they are. 

Also . . . another vote for chat to communicate with Amazon -- added advantage, you can SAVE the chat transcript in case there's a misunderstanding later.


----------



## kschles (Feb 10, 2011)

astroboy said:


> Hmm. Might have another battery problem here. Charged my new Oasis all the way and left it for three hours in Airplane mode. Just turned it on and the battery is at 78%. No books are indexing.
> 
> Any ideas? Anyone else having this issue?


When I first got my Oasis, I charged it up to 85%, and then started some light reading . Went to bed. The battery seemed to drain very quickly...down to 58% by the next morning. Worried a bit, but charged it up again to full 100%. After the second charge, it seems pretty good. After some heavy reading, it's down to 91%. I know things like brightness, maybe even the new bold setting, will have an effect on battery life. Obviously, if you continue to have problems, you should contact Amazon.


----------



## quadtronix (Nov 7, 2013)

astroboy said:


> Hmm. Might have another battery problem here. Charged my new Oasis all the way and left it for three hours in Airplane mode. Just turned it on and the battery is at 78%. No books are indexing.
> 
> Any ideas? Anyone else having this issue?


Might it have been doing the update? I know when any of my devices do updates it makes the battery drain a bit but then it usually goes back to normal afterwards...

I am at 83% after about 2 days worth of heavy use. But I started at 100% and had already setup the entire thing and did update while it charged.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## astroboy (Jun 23, 2016)

Nope; it updated minutes after I unboxed it. It's still draining unreasonably fast. Light is usually at 12 - 16. Will do another full charge and see what happens before contacting Amazon.


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm still trying to decide on keeping the 2017 Oasis or my regular Oasis.  I like the size of the first better but I do like the waterproof part.  I don't like the cover at all.  It doesn't stay on when you bend it back like the first Oasis cover.  Also the stand on the cover doesn't work well.  I got the blue waterproof cover.


----------



## avivs (Oct 17, 2011)

rlkubi said:


> I'm still trying to decide on keeping the 2017 Oasis or my regular Oasis. I like the size of the first better but I do like the waterproof part. I don't like the cover at all. It doesn't stay on when you bend it back like the first Oasis cover. Also the stand on the cover doesn't work well. I got the blue waterproof cover.


I would return the new one so in a year from now I would have a better reason to upgrade to the newer model that will be released


----------



## kschles (Feb 10, 2011)

rlkubi said:


> I'm still trying to decide on keeping the 2017 Oasis or my regular Oasis. I like the size of the first better but I do like the waterproof part. I don't like the cover at all. It doesn't stay on when you bend it back like the first Oasis cover. Also the stand on the cover doesn't work well. I got the blue waterproof cover.


It's always something. Agree with you about the cover (I also have the blue cover). It comes off easily, and doesn't work that well as a stand. While I liked reading the Oasis 1 without a cover, so far I prefer reading Oasis 2 with the cover, because of the cold, aluminum hump. Folded back, the case covers all the metal backing. Plan on getting a skin when available, so this might change

That being said, I really like the size of the bigger screen, as well as the quality. The best looking screen I've had on any kindle.


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

Yes it is an awesome ereader.  I'm just not sure I want to trade in my Oasis because of the size.  I wish they had better cases.


----------



## derek87 (May 3, 2016)

so can of you lucky few see how comfortable it is to read with the new Oasis, lying on your back in bed, holding it with one hand over your head? it's the same weight as my Paperwhite, but i'm hoping the weight distribution will make it more comfortable to hold than the PW.

thanks for taking the time to try it out! (i currently hold my PW using an "L" via my thumb and pointer finger... i can use this grip for about 10-15 minutes, after which my hand/fingers are fatigued)


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

I have had oasis 2 since tuesday and I love the size and the ease of reading with the extra size. I would add while I had it was never a big fan of the 1st one and this one is an improvement. I'm waiting for the cover (today delivery) but I have actually gotten comfortable with reading it as is with an odd across the bottom hold on one hand. My concern at present is the battery and it was a concern that I was never comfortable with Oasis 1...it seems as it leaks a little battery on screen saver. Not a lot but 1% here and there add up. I'm retired but I read in short bursts 30 min here, 15 there and 30 or better at bed time...the total time per the claims is about 20-25 hours and your mileage may vary. I think this is a great buy and I'm sure they (hopefully) will address the battery issue and I checked all the books I downloaded and none are indexing...I read at 13 or 14 lighting depending on the tiredness of my eyes and I'll add I have a dry eye condition. Good reader overall and I'm enjoying it , for me the size is what I like...

Larry


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Mikeb71 said:


> I second using the online chat to get a replacement. I've returned too many to count and have always done it via chat. It's easy and stress-free!


Unfortunately its turning out to be just as stressful. I am not getting anywhere. First I couldn't even find the chat so I had to go through my devices and go through technical there, then I had to repeat everything 3 times and then he told me he transfers me to some specialist and now there is nothing. I can't type, chat seems frozen, says something cust9omer on hold and transfering and the dude left the building. I have no clue what to do now. I dont' even know if I picked the right chat, I can't even find the help section anymore on amazon. Used to be one phone number you call, now its all so weird. 
phone/chat, all the same to me. I am about to give up here, not sure what to do now.

eta: Now trying for the 3rd time, 3rd person. Sigh. 
Now transferred back to tech support, yet another person. I don't think they want to replace it. Keep asking if it works otherwise. I am about to just pay shipping and send it back. This is just so frustrating


----------



## spiritedcharm (Jul 30, 2009)

My first impression is regarding the weight/size compared to the first Oasis. I just unboxed it, but so far I can hardly tell a difference in the weight. I think that’s because the new Oasis fits in my hand better. I read with my thumb next to the top button and on the original, the corner of the Oasis dug into the palm of my hand when held that way. The new one fits my whole hand on the side, so the corner is not digging. 

I was also concerned about the “coldness” others have described, but I don’t really notice that as being a problem either. I may skin it anyway though because the silver back is boring to me.

I’m thrilled that I can use a bigger font size with more text on a page showing than on the original in a smaller font size!


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

I emailed Decal Girl and they said they should have decals for these in about 2 weeks.


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

Now I want better choices for cases.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Unfortunately its turning out to be just as stressful. I am not getting anywhere. First I couldn't even find the chat so I had to go through my devices and go through technical there, then I had to repeat everything 3 times and then he told me he transfers me to some specialist and now there is nothing. I can't type, chat seems frozen, says something cust9omer on hold and transfering and the dude left the building. I have no clue what to do now. I dont' even know if I picked the right chat, I can't even find the help section anymore on amazon. Used to be one phone number you call, now its all so weird.
> phone/chat, all the same to me. I am about to give up here, not sure what to do now.
> 
> eta: Now trying for the 3rd time, 3rd person. Sigh.
> Now transferred back to tech support, yet another person. I don't think they want to replace it. Keep asking if it works otherwise. I am about to just pay shipping and send it back. This is just so frustrating


I don't know if this will help, but you should be able to initiate a chat through this screen.

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/contact-us

If they are giving you pushback about an exchange, use stronger language - like severe screen defect.


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The thing is, with the cover off, it DOES fit very nicely in the hand -- except being cold and a bit slick I keep being afraid I'll drop it so I end up using the other hand to steady it.  And, with the Amazon cover, the cold metal on the one edge would still be there.


Hmm. I have a real problem with cold hands. My Nexus 7 has an amazing nonslip rubbery cover.

I bet something like this could solve both problems:



















And, of course, there's always duct tape!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

TromboneAl said:


> Hmm. I have a real problem with cold hands. My Nexus 7 has an amazing nonslip rubbery cover.
> 
> I bet something like this could solve both problems.
> 
> And, of course, there's always duct tape!


Oh yeah! Those look promising if I can't find a suitable cover. Thanks!

(Duct tape would be less desirable -- except at least they do have colored versions now.  )


----------



## ShinyTop (Apr 25, 2016)

Just ran a quick battery test.  Charged up til light was green and battery level read 100%.  Since I am 69 and have beginning cataracts I read at level 18, font level 4, bold level 2.  I read for one hour and battery level was at 96%.  That works out to 25 hours of reading.  Of course that does not take into account for whatever level it drops while in sleep mode.  Published reading time is 6 weeks, I think. That is at level 10.  Daily reading time for their calculations is 30 minutes a day which works out to 42 days or 21 hours.  So my test is close enough for government work.  Since I have many battery powered devices I usually charge them when not in use except for my Kindles.  Looks like I will make days between charges.  I probably read more than many since I am retired.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Oh yeah! Those look promising if I can't find a suitable cover. Thanks!
> 
> (Duct tape would be less desirable -- except at least they do have colored versions now.  )


I think I've seen a cut-to-fit version of this product. Can't recall where right now.


----------



## Judith (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm about ready to buy my son a new Oasis for Christmas.  Is there a good reason to buy the 32 gb instead of the 8 gb?  Thanks


----------



## ShinyTop (Apr 25, 2016)

32 gig gives more room for audible books.  Since all purchases are on the web and can be redownloaded as needed 8 gig is enough if not doing audible.  That said having more room is better than not enough.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I am disabled and spend a lot of time in my wheelchair. I have the oasis on order. Can anyone Give me an idea of how the new larger size is to balance on your lap?? Any thoughts appreciated


----------



## Tunji99 (Oct 22, 2017)

mistyd107 said:


> I am disabled and spend a lot of time in my wheelchair. I have the oasis on order. Can anyone Give me an idea of how the new larger size is to balance on your lap?? Any thoughts appreciated


I just test my Oasis on my lap and I would say that with the cover on it's pretty balanced. I don't feel like it's going to fall or anything as long as I don't shake it too much. Without the cover, to me the Aluminum back felt a bit slippery and since it's weight distribution is not symmetrical I think it has a chance to slip off.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WenRob (Apr 13, 2016)

mistyd107 said:


> I am disabled and spend a lot of time in my wheelchair. I have the oasis on order. Can anyone Give me an idea of how the new larger size is to balance on your lap?? Any thoughts appreciated


Never posted before but wanted to chime in here. I spent Wednesday evening and most of yesterday reading on the new Oasis with it in my lap. I tended to just rest in on my right thigh just below my knee with my right hand lightly supporting it, thumb resting on the lower button. Even later when I moved to the couch I found myself holding it that way. For whatever reason it's just how I naturally held it. I found it comfortable to use that way especially without having a case.

I've had the Kindle Keyboard, Voyage and Now the Oasis 2. I LOVE the Oasis 2. The bigger screen and real buttons alone were worth the price to me. I've been happy with the Voyage but felt like I was constantly turning the page and having to "mash" the buttons to get them to turn. The Oasis 2 is nothing but a pleasure to use so far.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Tunji99 said:


> I just test my Oasis on my lap and I would say that with the cover on it's pretty balanced. I don't feel like it's going to fall or anything as long as I don't shake it too much. Without the cover, to me the Aluminum back felt a bit slippery and since it's weight distribution is not symmetrical I think it has a chance to slip off.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

WenRob said:


> Never posted before but wanted to chime in here. I spent Wednesday evening and most of yesterday reading on the new Oasis with it in my lap. I tended to just rest in on my right thigh just below my knee with my right hand lightly supporting it, thumb resting on the lower button. Even later when I moved to the couch I found myself holding it that way. For whatever reason it's just how I naturally held it. I found it comfortable to use that way especially without having a case.
> 
> I've had the Kindle Keyboard, Voyage and Now the Oasis 2. I LOVE the Oasis 2. The bigger screen and real buttons alone were worth the price to me. I've been happy with the Voyage but felt like I was constantly turning the page and having to "mash" the buttons to get them to turn. The Oasis 2 is nothing but a pleasure to use so far.


Thank you. That is pretty close to how I read. I've never had issues with my kindles and reading in my wheelchair. But the iPad mini is not exactly comfortable to use in my wheelchair so I was a bit concerned. A normal chair I'm fine either way. Because of my hand issues I always use a cover


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Has anyone here sprung for the 32GB model? Is it worth it?


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

CS said:


> Has anyone here sprung for the 32GB model? Is it worth it?


I bought the 32 GB. If your going to listen to audio books, it is definitely worth it. They take up a lot of space. I have never done that, so not sure it was. I'm never going to run out of space for books. It will hold thousands. I didn't spring for the 3G. I did that on my first Oasis and Voyage but have never used it.


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

mistyd107 said:


> I am disabled and spend a lot of time in my wheelchair. I have the oasis on order. Can anyone Give me an idea of how the new larger size is to balance on your lap?? Any thoughts appreciated


I also read with it balanced in my lap. I've had no problems. I Like to read with the cover on. I have other Kindles and always took them out of the cover to reduce the weight , but I find the new Oasis is just to slippery, so I leave the cover on. I fold the front back so that would take care of the cold back, if that would bother you.


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

I love the new Oasis but don't like the cover at all! It's going back and i hope options become available soon because i prefer reading with a cover.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Wondering - to those of you that bought this,  do you think its really worth the money?  As the Kindles keep going up in price,  I find it harder to justify the upgrades when I'm happy with what I have.


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

Border collie, which kindle do you have now?


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

rlkubi said:


> Border collie, which kindle do you have now?


I am reading my Voyage.


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

I loved my voyage!  That said I have the first Oasis and now the new one.  I bought the new one to try out before trading my old one.  But I'm liking the new one more and more I have to say.  I like the waterproof for going to pool etc.  If you like smaller than the first one would be better.  Again your call because I love the voyage.  Look at some of the reviews and make a decision or do what I did and order for hands on review.


----------



## WenRob (Apr 13, 2016)

bordercollielady said:


> Wondering - to those of you that bought this, do you think its really worth the money? As the Kindles keep going up in price, I find it harder to justify the upgrades when I'm happy with what I have.


For me, it absolutely is. I went from a Kindle Keyboard to the Voyage. I love my Voyage and actually recoiled at the idea of trading it in. She will be staying at home with me where she belongs. That said, I've always wanted something a little more substantial to hold onto and a bigger screen. For those reasons and my love for the adaptive lighting I never even considered the original Oasis. When the Oasis 2 was announced it's like Amazon was reading my mind, I didn't hesitate to order it. And I'm glad I did. It's a joy to use, more words on the page, real buttons, perfect lighting (personally never had an issue with the Voyage's lighting but this is definitely "cleaner") and something to hold onto. The only thing I miss from the Voyage is page turns from both sides. Not a big deal IMO, I can flip it if I want. With the Voyage I was very much aware I was using an e-reader, with the Oasis 2 that feeling melts away and it's easier for me to get lost in the book. Of course this all subjective and will depend what you want from a reader. This had everything I'd been waiting for so it worth it to me.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Okay, you convinced me  (along with other reviews) ..  I will wait until it arrives and I like it before I sell the Voyage (I have an Oberon cover for it so I would probably do better if I sell it myself).  I'm so gullible!!

Delivery on the 14th and I don't get the cover until the 29th (saddle leather)..  Actually, compared to earlier releases, that isn't bad!!


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

Cool!  It may come earlier because mine want scheduled until 11/7.  Let us know!


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

rlkubi said:


> Cool! It may come earlier because mine want scheduled until 11/7. Let us know!


Well I just cancelled my order. I really do love the Voyage and I'm not sure I want a larger reader. no need for waterproof. I may change my mind later. Maybe if the resolution was changing but its not. Maybe later.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Well, after being upset about getting a Oasis with a spot on the screen, and a pretty stressful chat experience with 5 different folks, I got a replacement today. 

First off, the first one had a dot in the middle, which was either an stuck e-ink pixel, or something under the screen. The screen also looked dim on one side top corner, like one of the lights wasn't all the way lit up. When I checked it again today after getting the new one, I noticed a second dot near the first one that was not there before. So I just think that screen had issues. 

I received the replacement which was shipped from the Warehouse and was not in a original packaging. It just had the plastic and was taped to cardboard in a refurbished box. Now, given that it only came out on the 31st, I assume they just set aside a lot for replacements as I don't think there is any time for refurbs to happen yet. Oasis looked of course brand new, as I believe it is. 

It is perfect. No spots, light totally even all across.

I only had a bit of time to play with it and it is faster than the Oasis and Voyage, although neither of those is slow by any means. It is not too heavy for me to hold, but I haven't read for hours yet. I love making the font on home page larger, which gives the percentage on the battery. Although the top menu items get smaller when you do that. 

I won't use the inverted and won't audible on it probably. So for me it was all about continuing to have a kindle with buttons.

I didn't think I needed or wanted a larger device, but its kind of really nice. It feels really solid and well made. 

The buttons are a bit smaller than the old Oasis, but still seem to work fine with my hands. I haven't read long enough to know for sure. I did reverse them so the bottom one is next as default is top for next. I did the same on the old Oasis. 

I am glad now I asked for a replacement, even though it wasn't a super pleasant experience for me. 

Really happy with having this new one. I also have the saddle tan cover and it works pretty well for me. I don't use the stand and it stays on well. I will only read out of the cover, so I use it like the old Oasis. Read and then put it in when I take a break.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Atunah said:


> Well, after being upset about getting a Oasis with a spot on the screen, and a pretty stressful chat experience with 5 different folks, I got a replacement today.
> 
> I am glad now I asked for a replacement, even though it wasn't a super pleasant experience for me.
> 
> Really happy with having this new one. I also have the saddle tan cover and it works pretty well for me. I don't use the stand and it stays on well. I will only read out of the cover, so I use it like the old Oasis. Read and then put it in when I take a break.


That's great, Atunah! I'm so glad you persevered and the first replacement makes you happy.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Well, after being upset about getting a Oasis with a spot on the screen, and a pretty stressful chat experience with 5 different folks, I got a replacement today.


So glad to hear this! I was checking this thread specifically for updates on your Oasis replacement.


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

Hello guys, really enjoying my new Oasis.

Here are my thoughts:



FearIndex said:


> Hello guys! As those who've read my signature reviews know, I too am a long-time Kindle reader who has had a mixed history with front-lit Kindles, but begrudgingly gotten used to them over time - and happily noted sufficient quality progress to make this issue mostly go away. I am still quite anxious about new Kindles when they arrive, whether or not the screen will pass muster, as quite a bit of individual variation has existed between units...
> 
> Long story short, got the new Kindle Oasis (3G, no ads) again with one of the Amazon (cloth) covers. This replaces my old Kindle Oasis as a daily reader, which had the black leather cover. I went with a cloth cover this time, not due to price, but due to my wish for a little bit of change. The texture of the cloth covers seemed nice in the pictures and in real-life it did not disappoint. This is by far my most favorite cover of all Kindles (and that's saying a lot because I used to love the integrated light in older basic Kindle covers)... I'm not quite as big a fan of the aluminium of the actual device as a look, but it is OK. The important part, what I see when reading, looks very nice.
> 
> ...


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

FearIndex, we've come a long way now with kindles, haven't we. From the unlit, to the light covers and now the much more evenly lit screens. The first Paperwhite which I gave to me husband looks like a bad experiment now compared to the Oasis and Voyage too, which mine has a great screen. 

It is very snappy this new one, isn't it. Now I have to look for the boy and the tree in my box. I didn't even notice. Of course my replacement came in just a brown box without the blue sleeve.


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

Atunah said:


> FearIndex, we've come a long way now with kindles, haven't we.


Indeed!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

So I tested out the audible thingie, with a KU borrow that has the free audiobook with it. I wanted to do dishes and clean the kitchen, so my Echo wouldn't work as its a bit too far. But I have a square bluetooth speaker I put in the kitchen. It works very flawless I have to say. Hooks up right away. I wanted to see how much battery it uses. I listened for an hour and started with battery at 82%. I had wifi off, bluetooth on of course. After the hour, my battery was at 71%. So it takes about 10% or so for one hour of listening. I am still on my very first charge though so we'll see. 

I also changed the buttons back to default, top forward. The opposite than I have on my old Oasis. For some reasons, size probably, its a bit easier for me to put my hand higher up and not try to balance the corner in my palm. I have small hands so maybe my thumbs are short.   Just seems to work better. So I am not holding it by the corner, but by the side and wide thickness.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

FearIndex said:


> Hello guys, really enjoying my new Oasis.
> 
> Here are my thoughts:


Thanks for the review. Similar impressions. For me, light will seemingly never be perfect and this new Oasis is no exception. Light is smoother and brighter with my eyes from the thicker side then softer and darker on the other thin side. It's not splotchy at all though and it doesn't bother me all that much. In the pitch dark, i've been using inverted text and it's wonderful. Lighting niggle aside, it's still a very beautiful Kindle in aesthetic and in use. It's not my daily driver as it's too big for my backpocket (so my Oasis one still holds that crown) but I followed Ann's set up and now I keep it on my nightstand and the occasional field trip to the coffeehouse.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Well, after being upset about getting a Oasis with a spot on the screen, and a pretty stressful chat experience with 5 different folks, I got a replacement today...


I'm so happy that it worked out well for you.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Mine arrived a half hour or so ago. It is slowly downloading all the stuff I sent to it while waiting for it. Did I mention slowly?

The lighting is definitely inferior to the original Oasis. The original had maybe 5500k color temperature, pure white. This one has maybe 4000k color temperature, yellow tinged. I definitely like the 5500k better. And those are guesstimates so if I'm off some don't shoot me. Minus points.

The larger screen is nice. It's a few extra lines per page compared side by side. I like that. Plus points.

I got the blue cloth cover. It seems just fine and I'll like the easel feature when I'm reading at lunch. Plus points.

Auto bright doesn't do it. It sets it to 9 while I set it to 20 on my own. I guess I like bright. Minus points.

The power button is still on the top but the charging port is now on the bottom. I kind of liked having them together in one spot plus if you want to read while plugged in the cord isn't in the way like it is now. Minus points.

The home screen list view shows 8 items per page rather than 7. Plus points.

I'm sure there will be more plus and minus as I continue using it. Overall I'm pleased and looking forward to using it.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

LDB said:


> Mine arrived a half hour or so ago. It is slowly downloading all the stuff I sent to it while waiting for it. Did I mention slowly?
> 
> The lighting is definitely inferior to the original Oasis. The original had maybe 5500k color temperature, pure white. This one has maybe 4000k color temperature, yellow tinged. I definitely like the 5500k better. And those are guesstimates so if I'm off some don't shoot me. Minus points.
> 
> ...


I held both of my Oasisissies (what the heck is plural) next to each other and my old one has a greenish tint to it, while the new one has a warmer, reddish or a wee bit pink. Wouldn't notice unless I hold them. I do have to turn the light on the new one up a notch more than the old one. Otherwise, my new replacement has flawless screen, my first one (O2) had some gradient.

Have you tried training the auto light? I am still not sure if I'll keep it on. My issue is more that I tend to tilt around towards and away just slightly from a side lamp while reading, so it keeps changing. I go into a closet or bathroom with no light, wait a few seconds for my eyes to adjust and then I put the auto light at the low light I would like to have. Then I hold it under a bright lamp and set the highest light I want to have. I think I did it twice and now it stays at the levels I trained it at. For me its never go above 14 and 9 at night. Should work for 20 also and whatever you want as low.

Mine was really slow and buggy when I first got it. First thing of course it did was get the update, but then even after that, it kept locking up. I had to restart twice. Then I just left it alone and haven't had any issues since. Wonder if it has to sync the cloud for a while, or the update is still doing stuff in the backround for a while. I only have a handful of books on it for now.


----------



## quadtronix (Nov 7, 2013)

Well it's been about a week now since I got my Oasis 2017. I just wanted to update my original first impressions. 

I had reported to you all that in the first hour of using my new Oasis there was one time that I had hit the page forward button and nothing happened. I'm happy to report that it never happened again and I have been putting this thing through it's paces all week!!! Id say I've averaged 2 or more hours a day of reading this week but I'm not entirely sure about that.

Battery is holding up great!!! Just recharged it for the first time since the initial charge. I started using auto brightness on the second or third day I had it but I calibrated it like I learned on this forum... my low is 15 and my high is 18. I like the screen to be fairly bright...

I've been using it mostly with the cover on but sometimes I take it off and lay it down next to me especially if I want to flip the Oasis upside down and don't want the Amazon logo/name in the corner of the cover to be upside down on the back. 

So I have been using the new Oasis exclusively for this past week and it should be my daily driver for the foreseeable future as far as Kindles are concerned but as I stated previously half my ebooks are on nook so I plan to buy the new Nook Glowlight 3 on Wednesday this week and then start catching up on my nook library as well as reading more on my new Kindle...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

I wasn't aware of the training feature. I'll check on that. Thanks.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

It kind of learns as you keep adjusting the settings.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> It kind of learns as you keep adjusting the settings.


I've found that to be the case, as well -- the more you learn it the more accurately it adjusts. If you want to teach it faster, you can set the high/low settings . . . I just posted a thread in the tips and tricks section with the way to do that: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,257734.0.html


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm glad to know I wasn't crazy for thinking the metal was cold and slick.  I like to read without a cover and I'm really worried about the lack of grip on this thing.  

It sure is pretty, though, and I like the buttons.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

lindnet said:


> I'm glad to know I wasn't crazy for thinking the metal was cold and slick. I like to read without a cover and I'm really worried about the lack of grip on this thing.
> 
> It sure is pretty, though, and I like the buttons.


Did you see my post about the grippy sticker things I found . . . . . it's still a bit cold, but it helps a lot with the grippiness.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Did you see my post about the grippy sticker things I found . . . . . it's still a bit cold, but it helps a lot with the grippiness.


Yes, I did! That could definitely be an option. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

FearIndex, I like the fabric cover a lot too. The Amazon covers for the new Oasis got bad reviews on Amazon (so I've heard) and some here don't like it very much. Mine is in charcoal color.  I don't care too much about the bending of the front to make a stand, but I have used it.  A few times while at my desk the cover came apart from the Oasis. Recently it came off just before I got off the subway train at my stop, but I got it back on and managed to get off the train with my things intact.


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

mlewis78 said:


> FearIndex, I like the fabric cover a lot too. The Amazon covers for the new Oasis got bad reviews on Amazon (so I've heard) and some here don't like it very much. Mine is in charcoal color. I don't care too much about the bending of the front to make a stand, but I have used it. A few times while at my desk the cover came apart from the Oasis. Recently it came off just before I got off the subway train at my stop, but I got it back on and managed to get off the train with my things intact.


Good to know mlewis78. Will have to keep an eye on the cover slipping off! So far no issues there, but as said, I think it feels slightly easier to slip out then with the old Oasis or with Voyage magnetic covers. Bigger issue may be for me that the new Oasis indeed is more exposed on the back side than the old slightly inwards bending shape that left more space between the table and the Kindle proper...


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Mine was delivered on the 31st, but I didn't get it until I got home on the 5th.  I have the 32GB cellular model w/o SO.  I did not order a case yet.
My initial impressions are favorable.  I didn't get the software update until I connected it to wifi, so Amazon's policy of not sending updates over the cellular network seem to be holding.  Iif you have the cellular version and haven't received the update with the bold slider options, connect to a wifi network somewhere if you don't want to manually download and install it.
The larger size feels more balanced in my hand than the original Oasis.  I can definitely read this one without feeling like it's going to slip out of my hand.  I don't have strong feelings one way or the other about the aluminum back, but the bezel is showing more fingerprints than I can tolerate.  As soon as Decal Girl gets skins up for it, I will be getting one.
I held it up next to my original Kindle and it's about the same width, about 2" shorter and a LOT thinner.
I think the screen is pretty good and with the bold options I can use a smaller font.  So I get a lot more text on the page than on my previous Kindles.
I tried the inverted text and it is pretty clean, but I notice a flash of some sort when I change the page, so I went back to regular display with a lower light level.  
The light level seems to be adjusting to my habits better than the one on the Voyage did.  I've only had to tweak it a few times.  It tends to err on the darker side.
I've had a couple of marathon reading sessions (3-4 hours) and am pretty happy.  I still have a little over half of a full charge.  It will take a while to determine whether battery life has improved at all - but at least I won't get that stupid message about my charging cover being low.


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

I have had battery issues since I got it but let it run its course and had to recharge on maybe 15 hours of reading maybe and I run it at 13 in airplane mode and no books indexing...IMO it should be better as my Oasis 1 did better. I only kept my voyage as I was not a big fan of the charging cover and traded in the oasis 1 and my paperwhite 3...Well I now know what Atunah went through with CS and I did the phone call and I had worked phones in lending for better than 40 years but the folks that man those phones just don't use their ears. Very frustrated right now and I do have a replacement coming as I stuck to my guns and I had to get a bit heavy handed and this is suppose to be for pleasure I'm not suppose to get my BP up...sorry for the rant, I like  this reader just would like to get one


----------



## chele162 (Apr 23, 2009)

larryb52 said:


> I have had battery issues since I got it but let it run its course and had to recharge on maybe 15 hours of reading maybe and I run it at 13 in airplane mode and no books indexing...IMO it should be better as my Oasis 1 did better. I only kept my voyage as I was not a big fan of the charging cover and traded in the oasis 1 and my paperwhite 3...Well I now know what Atunah went through with CS and I did the phone call and I had worked phones in lending for better than 40 years but the folks that man those phones just don't use their ears. Very frustrated right now and I do have a replacement coming as I stuck to my guns and I had to get a bit heavy handed and this is suppose to be for pleasure I'm not suppose to get my BP up...sorry for the rant, I like this reader just would like to get one


Wow, that's disappointing but I'm glad that you're getting a replacement! My mom's new Kindle Oasis is having battery trouble too. She charged it maybe a day and half ago and the battery is already few low. It definitely doesn't seem normal. She does keep the light brightness higher but she keeps the wifi off. I've been dreading calling support because it's just not a fun experience. This doesn't make me look forward to it anymore. I'm sorry that it was a pain but it's good that you've got a replacement coming!


----------



## shinmina (Nov 9, 2017)

hello - has anyone noticed that the e-ink on the newest 2017 oasis is rather light, in comparison to the voyage?

i have the older oasis at home as well, so i will compare later when i get the chance.

but man it's been like russian roulette with these devices. idk how many returns and refurbs i've done trying to get that perfect kindle

---

i just got off the phone with amazon kindle support - he says their specialists says that this is the intended design   hazy gray ink?? ??


----------



## quadtronix (Nov 7, 2013)

shinmina said:


> hello - has anyone noticed that the e-ink on the newest 2017 oasis is rather light, in comparison to the voyage?
> 
> i have the older oasis at home as well, so i will compare later when i get the chance.
> 
> ...


Have u tried the new feature that lets you increase the boldness?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

shinmina said:


> hello - has anyone noticed that the e-ink on the newest 2017 oasis is rather light, in comparison to the voyage?
> 
> i have the older oasis at home as well, so i will compare later when i get the chance.
> 
> ...


Are you saying your Oasis2 is lighter than the Voyage by light levels? I am not sure I understand. I have old oasis, Voyage and now new Oasis. They are all 3 a tad different. Wouldn't know or notice unless I hold them next to each other. The old Oasis is a bit more on the green spectrum while the new one more on the pin/red. Very very slightly and again, not something I would see otherwise. They are both looking a nice whitish. Not print paper white thankfully, too white that one. Just a pleasant one. But that all depends on where you put the light.

There are always some variations on e-ink screen, but the only way one would know is if one has a chance to put a bunch next to each other. Not sure what the point of that would be though. I haven't really had much issues since the first paperwhite came out. Now there was a disturbing light pattern and shadows on that. I would have kept my first Oasis2 if it hadn't been for the black dots.


----------



## shinmina (Nov 9, 2017)

Atunah said:


> Are you saying your Oasis2 is lighter than the Voyage by light levels? I am not sure I understand. I have old oasis, Voyage and now new Oasis. They are all 3 a tad different. Wouldn't know or notice unless I hold them next to each other. The old Oasis is a bit more on the green spectrum while the new one more on the pin/red. Very very slightly and again, not something I would see otherwise. They are both looking a nice whitish. Not print paper white thankfully, too white that one. Just a pleasant one. But that all depends on where you put the light.
> 
> There are always some variations on e-ink screen, but the only way one would know is if one has a chance to put a bunch next to each other. Not sure what the point of that would be though. I haven't really had much issues since the first paperwhite came out. Now there was a disturbing light pattern and shadows on that. I would have kept my first Oasis2 if it hadn't been for the black dots.


sure, while there is a difference between the color "tones" of the screens, my complaint is more about the darkness of the e-ink. as in the contrast between the text and the background on my voyage is markedly better than on my new oasis.

i tried to capture it in a photo.. new oasis on the right, voyage on the left. doesn't the text on the voyage look a lot darker and thus crisper?

https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipPEcnxmpFZwg8MBieagfTdM-f621XUt1S7Fiodd


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

shinmina said:


> sure, while there is a difference between the color "tones" of the screens, my complaint is more about the darkness of the e-ink. as in the contrast between the text and the background on my voyage is markedly better than on my new oasis.
> 
> i tried to capture it in a photo.. new oasis on the right, voyage on the left. doesn't the text on the voyage look a lot darker and thus crisper?


Its hard to tell for sure, it might be wee tad darker on the Voyage, the text that is. Looking at it without the bold setting. But now that we have that, once I put it to at least bold #1, its the same. I always thought also though that my Voyage had a wee bit better contrast as my Oasis1. But again, now with bold options, that is all a moot point. By any chance, do you have the new update yet for the Oasis2? I read on bold #3 palatino now. I used to read on no bold bookerly. I didn't like palatino before at all, it was way to thin. Now I can't stop reading on it with bold.

I think you are going to drive yourself crazy trying to compare every device out there and wanting something other than what you have. Greener grass and all. I think what is important is, can you comfortably read on it. I think sometimes, and I fall prey to that also, we have this "new gadget" obsession. For a while when we first get it. Starting at every little pixel, corner, button, etc. I try now to just sit down and start reading on a new kindle. If I can do that and raise my head half hour later back to reality, I am set.


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

chele162 said:


> Wow, that's disappointing but I'm glad that you're getting a replacement! My mom's new Kindle Oasis is having battery trouble too. She charged it maybe a day and half ago and the battery is already few low. It definitely doesn't seem normal. She does keep the light brightness higher but she keeps the wifi off. I've been dreading calling support because it's just not a fun experience. This doesn't make me look forward to it anymore. I'm sorry that it was a pain but it's good that you've got a replacement coming!


don't be afraid to call , just insist on a replacement, I tried all the usual things wiping it clean and just put the one book on but it started to again drain too fast. They took your mom's $ make sure its right. I cannot accept anything less for any price...so please don't take my situation wrong. You have to be your own best advocate...


----------



## GSDlady (May 9, 2016)

shinmina said:


> hello - has anyone noticed that the e-ink on the newest 2017 oasis is rather light, in comparison to the voyage?
> 
> i have the older oasis at home as well, so i will compare later when i get the chance.
> 
> ...


Yes, and sadly I returned my new Oasis primarily for that reason. Initially I thought that making the bold 1+ would resolve the issue, but in my opinion that made the text a little less sharp. The bottom line is that I prefer the whiter screen and better contrast on my Voyage. I also prefer the Origami case which doesn't tilt downward when more relaxed as I often read while eating. While I couldn't see shadows or lights on the side with the LCDs, my Oasis did have a color shift with it being darker on the side without the LEDS and it was noticeable on every line. I really wanted to love the new Oasis and I did love the bigger screen and the page turning buttons, but for me the clarity and contrast of the screen is by far the most important feature. I will continue with my Voyage and am not going to try another Oasis this year.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

I returned mine as well.  Yes, the text seemed more faded than my Voyage.  I wasn't a fan of the slippery metal, either.  But what finally pushed me over the edge was the screen being darker on the left side than it was on the right.  I opted to just return it and not ask for a replacement.  I'm pretty happy with the Voyage anyway.  And it fits in my Oberon sleeve!


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

lindnet said:


> I returned mine as well. Yes, the text seemed more faded than my Voyage. I wasn't a fan of the slippery metal, either. But what finally pushed me over the edge was the screen being darker on the left side than it was on the right. I opted to just return it and not ask for a replacement. I'm pretty happy with the Voyage anyway. And it fits in my Oberon sleeve!


On the new Oasis, I notice the left side right side light difference less than I did on the older Oasis. Voyage is my favorite shape and form factor but the lighting on three of four of them didn't work for me. Whatever lighting works best for you, go for it. Good for us all to have options.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've noticed no difference between my Voyage, Oasis16, and Oasis17 when on identical light and font settings. The only difference is there's more words on a page with the O17 -- because the screen is bigger.

But this is the sort of thing that is VERY subjective!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I've noticed no difference between my Voyage, Oasis16, and Oasis17 when on identical light and font settings. The only difference is there's more words on a page with the O17 -- because the screen is bigger.
> 
> But this is the sort of thing that is VERY subjective!


Yeah, unless you lay them out like soldiers, and stare at them, one doesn't notice a real difference. And then some of that can be the room light falling on them differently as they laid out. Now when I say put them on bold 1, bookerly, all 3 look almost the same. They now have a similar software. O2 of course has one further up for the other features.

But what is important is how one feels about it. Pictures never show e-ink very well. If it bugs you and you can't read on it, then of course its not a good keep. But I always say try not to obsess and constantly compare to the other ones you have. I am pretty sure we all can only read one at the same time. .


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

FWIW e-ink screens have big unit to unit differences in things like darkness, sharpness and contrast (my signature even has some older comparisons).

Of course the frontlights also have differences between units and models. Voyage has a top to down gradient, while Oasis has a left to right gradient due to the LED placement. Individual units may also have differences based on LED quality and placement etc.


----------



## cjonthehill (Oct 21, 2009)

lindnet said:


> I returned mine as well. Yes, the text seemed more faded than my Voyage. I wasn't a fan of the slippery metal, either. But what finally pushed me over the edge was the screen being darker on the left side than it was on the right. I opted to just return it and not ask for a replacement. I'm pretty happy with the Voyage anyway. And it fits in my Oberon sleeve!


 I was so excited to get the new Oasis as I've not bought a new kindle since my Paperwhite.....but sadly I also returned mine today.....too steep a lighting gradient between the thicker and thinner side of the reader. The thicker side was bright, the background whiter and the text sharper appearing. The thinner side was darker and yellower making the text not as crisp. I'm wondering if I had a lemon or if its just my eyes?? My Paperwhite (2015) is my main reader and fortunately the screen lighting is very even and the text dark and crisp. Wondering if anyone has had a similar experience that has received a replacement that is better? I'm still holding out hope that another one might be better.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

FearIndex said:


> FWIW e-ink screens have big unit to unit differences in things like darkness, sharpness and contrast (my signature even has some older comparisons).
> 
> Of course the frontlights also have differences between units and models. Voyage has a top to down gradient, while Oasis has a left to right gradient due to the LED placement. Individual units may also have differences based on LED quality and placement etc.


Very true. Nice brief summary of it. That top down gradient of the Voyage killed me. The left right of the Oasis models seem to be getting more reaction.

cjonthehill. My advice is that it sometimes gives you peace of mind getting your eyes on 2 or 3 of the same model if you have the energy then making your decision to keep or to go back to a better reader for you. If the energy seems too much of a hassle, and you already have one with great lighting, keep on reading with it.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I was just wondering if - settings - accessibility - display size - large, to put on the battery %, caused my kindle to use more of the battery? I thought that my battery went down further, but not sure. Anyone notice this happening?
I like the Oasis 1 hand grasp better on the case. On the new Oasis, it’s too wide. I have small hands. The rest that I tried out so far, I really like. Bolder texts, white texts on black, which I usually puse at night. More words on a page. I can use a smaller font, because of the boldness, which also means more words on a page. I like the buttons. The kindle’s snappier. I love it that I open the cover & withing a few seconds the home page appears. I don’t have SO, because that was my only choice when ordering. It was well worth the extra $20. In the Oasis 1, i had to wait for it to start, then swipe. The voyage, swiping maybe more than once. Plus, the Voyage would skip multiple pages - swiping or pressing the case.
I like my sandstone cover, except that the battery’s not as strong as previous covers, as everyone has already said.
Atunah, sorry about your story of getting a replacement. Contacting CS anywhere is stressful to me as well. I’m glad that you got the replacement so quickly. I’m happy for those who like their new kindles, & feel dissapointed for those that got a kindle that they had problems with.


----------



## chele162 (Apr 23, 2009)

larryb52 said:


> don't be afraid to call , just insist on a replacement, I tried all the usual things wiping it clean and just put the one book on but it started to again drain too fast. They took your mom's $ make sure its right. I cannot accept anything less for any price...so please don't take my situation wrong. You have to be your own best advocate...


Thank you for the kind words! I did end up calling them last night. The first rep that I spoke with wanted me to restart the Kindle and then monitor the battery life for 24 to 48 hours. I asked to talk to tech support and that rep quickly offered a replacement. It should arrive on Sunday. Fingers crossed that it goes better than this one.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I think that my Oasis 2 font is the same as my Voyage, but I have not looked at them side by side.

I have noticed that the screen is much sharper/clearer when I am reading on the train in bright light compared with reading in bed with only a small lamp on.  When reading in the bedroom, I am more conscious of the light on the screen and it seems slightly milky. It's OK though.


----------



## Scarpad (Apr 25, 2016)

nikkidog said:


> I bought the 32 GB. If your going to listen to audio books, it is definitely worth it. They take up a lot of space. I have never done that, so not sure it was. I'm never going to run out of space for books. It will hold thousands. I didn't spring for the 3G. I did that on my first Oasis and Voyage but have never used it.


I find kindles kind of a chore to wade through alot of books put on it, are you finding that a challange ?


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

chele162 said:


> Thank you for the kind words! I did end up calling them last night. The first rep that I spoke with wanted me to restart the Kindle and then monitor the battery life for 24 to 48 hours. I asked to talk to tech support and that rep quickly offered a replacement. It should arrive on Sunday. Fingers crossed that it goes better than this one.


good going, mine comes today , lets hope we both end up with a good one


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

cjonthehill said:


> I was so excited to get the new Oasis as I've not bought a new kindle since my Paperwhite.....but sadly I also returned mine today.....too steep a lighting gradient between the thicker and thinner side of the reader. The thicker side was bright, the background whiter and the text sharper appearing. The thinner side was darker and yellower making the text not as crisp. I'm wondering if I had a lemon or if its just my eyes?? My Paperwhite (2015) is my main reader and fortunately the screen lighting is very even and the text dark and crisp. Wondering if anyone has had a similar experience that has received a replacement that is better? I'm still holding out hope that another one might be better.


All of the latest three Kindles (Voyage and Oasises) have had gradients from yellow to whiter. Voyage top-down, Oasis 1 and 2 sideways.

This has been much discussed.

Some don't see it, and there are some unit-to-unit differences quite likely, but overall it is a feature.

I agree there is more getting used to it on the Oasis because the gradient is evident on every like when you move your eye from end of line to the beginning of the next line.

On the Voyage the gradient is thus less pronounced, because you don't see it while reading every line.

Paperwhites have suffered more about unevenness issues and splotchiness over their "career", but not so much from a clear gradient.


----------



## derek87 (May 3, 2016)

Finally got mine after much waffling and reading all the input on this thread. thank you for all of your comments and experiences!

Buying tips/experiences:
- bought mine through Amazon Prime Now. based on what i found on Reddit, i became aware that they often have several models available there immediately.
(also, when i was at the Amazon Book store in San Jose last weekend, the staff told me they had all models in stock with a range of 2-8 in quantity, but i wasn't ready to pull the trigger at that point. but if you have a pop up store near you, that might be a faster way to get a new Oasis too)
- as suggested somewhere else, i also initiating a chat session asking if they could transfer my "special offers removed" from my Paperwhite. the rep said they would make a one time exception for me being a loyal customer, and removed the special offers on my Oasis while keeping them off of my PW as well!

First impressions:

Good:
- no splotches or cones on this screen nor pinholes, etc. i had to go through 3 PWs to get the one i currently have, and in comparison the Oasis is still significantly better than my PW3 in this regard. the PW3 was acceptable, but now in comparison, i can see the obvious improvement. the screen is beautiful. 
- new font options without using RAMP kludge (of course this is on the PW3 too but i like this enhancement ... i haven't found the use of the bold options yet, but i may explore them with other fonts beyond Bookerly at some point)
- the screen size increase is probably the most surprising benefit. i didn't think going up 1" would be that big a deal. this is the tied for the biggest benefit with the clean background relative to my PW3.
- construction with aluminum: i don't have an issues with the edges being too sharp although i would agree they could have rounded things more (see apple devices). but the device feels very solid and well built. and thankfully, the "cold touch" doesn't bother this guy with generally very warm hands.

Bad/Ugly:
- slight gradient in light intensity diminishing from thick side to thin side and a very very slight yellowing tint emerges in certain scenarios on the furthest edge on the thin side. honestly, for me, i'm on the borderline OCD here...i probably wouldn't have noticed it if i hadn't been looking for it (and read about it on the web :\) . and because it's all subjective and variable from unit to unit, i think its hard to measure by photograph and comparing with others on the web. the only way to come up with a somewhat objective comparison is to look at several units side by side in person with other folks on the forum (which is not possible). i think the acceptability of this will be in the eye of the beholder.  interestingly, i do see that this gradient white to yellow is more evident in dim lighting than during daytime nor in complete darkness (the latter is how i typically read).  it may have to do with the way our home's family room lighting is that causes the issue to be more prevalent. 
- "Waking up" ... this is really annoying and a surprising change coming from my PW3 which for all intents and purposes comes up instantly when i open my cover or hit the "power button" (i usually keep my PW3 out of case at home and i don't have a case for the Oasis yet). did they implement a more aggressive power saving mode for the Oasis? i will ultimately come to live with this, but i am hoping that maybe that this long delay can be fixed/improved in a future firmware update.
- the jury is still out on comfort holding it in bed. and this is a big concern for me.  i posted a couple weeks ago asking about how people hold it. i read on my back in bed and then hold the kindle over my head. not completely over my head, but sort of at an angle maybe over my neck/upper chest. last night, i couldn't really find a very comfortable way to hold the device, especially to make use of the page turning buttons. time will tell, but right now, this is perhaps my biggest sticking point.

this comfort issue is  sticking point that may lead me to return the Oasis  is if i can't find a comfortable way to hold it. i think i'll just have to try using it and see if i can come up with a good grip that works for lying in bed. (reading in chair at a table isn't an issue). i had long been interested in the original Oasis for its ridiculously light weight, but all the issues with very uneven lighting and cone effects both written about here and in other forums and a couple i saw on display kept me from dropping $290 on one. i did see Amazon occasionally has refurbished ones for sale for $199 from time to time. it might be worth trying one of those out to see if i get lucky for the lighting issue. 

(aside: i typically hold my PW3 with one hand forming an L with my thumb and pointer finger and then rest the other three fingers behind...it works, but i often have to switch my hands due to fatigue. i was hoping to avoid this fatigue or discomfort with the Oasis and it's asymmetric balance)

on the flip side, the Oasis 2 is a winner for me just by virtue of the bigger screen. i was surprised to be wowed by that difference, but it's huge. of course, maybe that is coming at the cost of finding a comfortable grip/balance in my hand.

time will tell... i am willing to give this a shot for a few more days, if not a couple of weeks, but i need to figure out how to hold it comfortably. if so, then i think i can live with the small color/brightness gradient. even with that gradient, i would say the screen is superior to my PW3 (without even considering the bigger screen size). but of course at the price difference, it better be a nicer screen...


----------



## ShinyTop (Apr 25, 2016)

@derek87, I cannot lay down and read for more than 20-30 minutes.  I lay on my right side and hold the Oasis2 with my right hand.  The corner sits in my palm with three fingers behind it, little finger on the bottom, and thumb between the buttons or lightly resting on the top button.  This allows me to easily turn the pages with a slight press.  If I take longer to start yawning I can switch to the other side.  I did add a decal to the back so it would not feel quite as slippery.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

derek87 said:


> Finally got mine after much waffling and reading all the input on this thread. thank you for all of your comments and experiences!
> 
> Buying tips/experiences:
> - bought mine through Amazon Prime Now. based on what i found on Reddit, i became aware that they often have several models available there immediately.
> ...


Nice review. It seems like more people are noticing that left right intensity on the Oasis 2 more than the first one (which affected me more). I see it on the O2 but it's not bothersome because the light is so smooth vs generations in the past. Very happy to hear you found a good one you like. The Oasis 2 bigger screen is really great. I use the inverted text in the dark and it's such a great reading experience (hopefuly they bring this feature to the Oasis 1).


----------



## GirlFriday (Jul 15, 2013)

Got mine today and I am very pleased! The larger screen is really fantastic and I love the lightness and thinness. I find it much more pleasant to read than my previous Oasis.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

What is inverted text?


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

Black screen with white text.  I like it to at night a lot!


----------



## ShinyTop (Apr 25, 2016)

White text on black background.


----------



## derek87 (May 3, 2016)

ShinyTop said:


> @derek87, I cannot lay down and read for more than 20-30 minutes. I lay on my right side and hold the Oasis2 with my right hand. The corner sits in my palm with three fingers behind it, little finger on the bottom, and thumb between the buttons or lightly resting on the top button. This allows me to easily turn the pages with a slight press. If I take longer to start yawning I can switch to the other side. I did add a decal to the back so it would not feel quite as slippery.


thanks for your sharing your experience. i tried a lot of different things yesterday and within 10-15 minutes, i found my hand sore from trying to hold the KO2 (and i used both hands). i actually have not had an issue with it being slippery or cold. the only thing i can think of is that i am gripping it harder than i would need to if the surface weren't slick. yet, i don't think that's really the case because i tried to use a very relaxed grip, and tried reading during a few different sessions.

bottom line (and sadly), even though it is lighter than my PW3, i makes my hand hurts to read lying in bed in comparison. while the PW3 isn't super comfortable, i've never found my had aching even if i read over an hour. i might switch hands occasionally (like i was sick and reading for a few hours), but never had this sort of problem.
it really comes a surprise to me as i thought the asymmetric design and larger side bezel would provide a better holding option and make my lying in bed reading more comfortable, but it didn't: it actually made things worse.

so i'm sad to say that i think i'm going to return it even though i will definitely miss the 7" ultra clean white screen. in a fit of spontaneity, i ordered a refurbished Oasis 1 this morning. i'm a little concerned that i may be rolling the dice with screen quality control issues such as gradient issues and cones of light, especially on a refurbished device that have been returned by another picky previous user. yet, i ordered it in the hope that somehow by dropping the weight down to 4 oz, i'll find the asymmetric design is much more comfortable with the weight being so low. the spec'd 2 hour read time without case isn't an issue for me as long as it is comfortable to hold. if not, i guess it will be back to the PW3 or at some point a Voyage (which i actually realized is not just a smidge lighter but a couple mm narrower too)


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

rlkubi said:


> Black screen with white text. I like it to at night a lot!


How do you get it? I have the first Oasis.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

amyberta said:


> How do you get it? I have the first Oasis.


It's only on the Oasis17 so far . . . word is it may be coming to the Oasis16, Voyage, and most recent PW, but no word on when.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> It's only on the Oasis17 so far . . . word is it may be coming to the Oasis16, Voyage, and most recent PW, but no word on when.


Thanks Ann


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks on the inverted text.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

When I read on the sofa or in bed, I stand it on a cushion and read hands free (except to turn pages). I've done that with other kindles I have had as well as the Oasis 2. The only time I hold it is when I am reading on the train.


----------



## SuzanneM (Mar 1, 2017)

mlewis78 said:


> When I read on the sofa or in bed, I stand it on a cushion and read hands free (except to turn pages). I've done that with other kindles I have had as well as the Oasis 2. The only time I hold it is when I am reading on the train.


I have the BookSeat and love it. Use it for my ereader (at this moment a Kobo Aura One...) and also for my iPad (watching Netflix etc.)
https://youtu.be/UY4auBcs_yY


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

Bookseat looks interesting.  Do you like it?


----------



## ShinyTop (Apr 25, 2016)

Just ordered Bookseats for myself, my wife, and my daughter.  Between Kindles and tablets we will get a lot of use from them.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

All right, I said elsewhere I wasn't going to post to this thread until I had the O2 longer (than an hour) and got my Fintie case as I always read with case, but I can't help myself.

This thing is gorgeous! I'm one of those with plebian eyes. I've had a PW1, 2 Voyages, and an O1 and never found fault with any of the screens, although I prefer the creamier screens of the Oasis (both of them) to the blinding white of the Voyage. So to my eyes my screen is perfect. The screen is really bigger, wonderfully so. I'm super pleased that I indulged in this thing.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

SuzanneM said:


> I have the BookSeat and love it. Use it for my ereader (at this moment a Kobo Aura One...) and also for my iPad (watching Netflix etc.)
> https://youtu.be/UY4auBcs_yY


The BookSeat looks like it works very well. My cushion is the same shape but doesn't have the flatness to put the device on.


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm sorry this take the fun (the bookseat) out of reading...I just wouldn't use it...


----------



## patrickt (Aug 28, 2010)

I wouldn't use the Bookseat but I do have a couple of beanbags that I use to prop my Kindle up while i'm eating. I have one at the table where I eat at home and one in my little daypack in the same pocket I carry my Kindle. And, in a pinch, I can play catch with the kids in the park.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

I just received mine about an hour ago.  Got it updated, and a book loaded and tried reading.  Side by side with my Voyage, the Oasis page has more of a yellow cast, like aged paper which I think I like better than the more blue white of the Voyage.  

Form factor seems better than the Voyage, I like the thicker edge and page turn buttons.  

I was reading in some earlier comments here about inverted text but for the life of me I cannot find how to set that.  Can anyone give me a hint?

Never mind, I found that setting in accessibility.  I would have thought a setting like that should be in reading options.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

Okay, I guess you could say my last post was true first impressions as I'd only had the O2 for an hour or so, but I thought now that I've had it a few days, I'd do a more thorough job.

I'm still enchanted. The screen is perfect. One of the things I didn't much care for on the Voyage was the blindingly white screen. The softer cream tone of the O1 is much better for me, and this O2 is like that too. The extra size of the screen is wonderful and to me seems more than kinda sorta or slight. I get an extra 2 or 3 words per line and an extra 3 lines per screen, and I keep mine at the middle setting for line spacing.

I love that there's a setting to make the font bigger on the Home screen (and give the battery as a percentage).

My Fintie case only came today, so I used the O2 without a case for several days and had no trouble holding it, although I can't hold any Kindle for long periods any more. It seemed as if for someone whose hands aren't a problem it would be quite comfortable. Didn't seem either cold or too slippery for that to me.

Where it did seem too slippery was when I put it down anywhere except on a totally flat surface like a table. I have a bad habit of putting mine down on the arm of my recliner, and the O2 reacted as if on a ski slope when I did that.

The buttons don't seem loud to me. I held it right to my ear and could hear a faint click on the upper button, nothing on the lower. Admittedly those are my Donald Duck ears, but I had my hearing aids in. 

The auto light adjustment works, which it never did for me on the Voyage, but I've turned it off. It seems I like to rest a hand every so often on the upper right-hand corner where the sensor is. I tried turning it upside down so the sensor was at the bottom, but that put the sensor into the stand I use so it couldn't work. Now that I have a case, I may try that again and see if the case holds it high enough in the stand that the sensor is clear.

Another half dozen swipes to wake will undoubtedly have me forking over the extra $20 to get rid of the SO. I shouldn't have even pretended to myself I'd be able to stand them for long.

The audio stuff is of no interest to me, so I have no opinion there. Ditto Goodreads integration. I tried the reverse screen just to see what it looked like, and it looked clear and well done, but it's not something I'd ever use either.

It's fast. It seems to me not only faster for things like page turn but that books download faster too, which has to be my imagination because that's up to the wifi, right?

I like the buttons more than those on the OA1, which always seemed unnecessarily high to me.

It is noticeably heavier than the OA1 and the Fintie case makes it even more so (I'm going to report on the case in the Accessories thread), but since I don't plan on hand-holding it often or for long that doesn't matter to me. I've always been so worried about losing a Kindle if I take it out and about I've never taken my newest and favorite out with me, so the OA1 will now be the one that goes places anyway. I traded my Voyage to Amazon before ordering the OA2.

The original partial charge already on the device when I got it did drain fast, but since then (after a restart and complete charge where it sat for a couple hours after 100%, it seems good to me - better than my OA1 in its cover, but I never timed either one and can't be sure. Maybe if the OA1 didn't start complaining about low battery when the device itself still has hours of charge, that wouldn't be true.


----------



## quadtronix (Nov 7, 2013)

ellenoc said:


> Okay, I guess you could say my last post was true first impressions as I'd only had the O2 for an hour or so, but I thought now that I've had it a few days, I'd do a more thorough job.
> 
> I'm still enchanted. The screen is perfect. One of the things I didn't much care for on the Voyage was the blindingly white screen. The softer cream tone of the O1 is much better for me, and this O2 is like that too. The extra size of the screen is wonderful and to me seems more than kinda sorta or slight. I get an extra 2 or 3 words per line and an extra 3 lines per screen, and I keep mine at the middle setting for line spacing.
> 
> ...


Nice review!! I think there are two ambient light sensors one on the top of the two page turn buttons and one on the bottom. But I know what you mean. I was always covering one or the other by accident so stopped using that feature on the Oasis 2...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Well.... my Oasis 2 arrived yesterday. My first impression using it is that it is _okay_. I find that the screen is way too dark on the left side. It makes the text look kind of muddy (Helvetica). My buttons are also make a very audible click when pressed. I read for about 40 minutes last night before I conked out. I spent part of today wondering if I should just send it back and stick with my Voyage. I decided to exchange it for a different Oasis 2. I am not going to play the game of exchanging until I get a "perfect-to-me" unit. If the replacement isn't what I like, then I'll just return it.

Without actually comparing it with my Voyage side-by-side, I find that the Oasis is much darker than my Voyage. I could read on the Voyage at night at about an 8. With the Oasis 2, what I perceive to be the same light setting is at a 12. I guess that really doesn't matter, but... I guess it does to me. I am purposely not going to do a side-by-side because I might just choose the Voyage.

One thing that I DO like about the Oasis are the buttons, except for the click. I think it would make reading at night in bed with gloves on much easier. I am super cold all the time but winter just makes it worse. Winter in NW Minnesota... I have a Fintie cover coming tomorrow.

Anyhow, I hope that CS approves me getting an exchange. If not, I'll be happy with a refund.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Its worth a shot Kimberly. 

I can say that yes, my Oasis is darker on the same light levels than my Voyage, or my old Oasis for that matter. Maybe 1-2 bars. Not super much difference, but a bit. It doesn't bother me as I'd never go all the way up, or down so its just a number. I actually still use 8 though at night, like with my Voyage. I think the reason is that we have bold now and it makes a huge difference. I think I had to turn the light a tad higher in darker lighting to get a decent contrast. I don't have that issue during bright days of course. So now I read on bold #3 and I can turn the light lower to not irritate my eyes. 

My Oasis does not have a muddy side though. I mean there is a very slight gradient in this one. Its my replacement. My first one had a more obvious gradient, but not really muddy either. I don't notice on this new unit at all when I read. The font is clear and same contrast on both sides. No mud. I have seen pictures of such you describe so I know they exist. If it is that bad and you want to give it one more shot, do it. That is if you like everything else about it. 

Yes the buttons do click. I think they are a bit less clicky now that I used it for a while. I remember my old Oasis was also more clicky new than it is now. They are more mushy now. I can make it less clicky if I use my whole thumb and kind of press the full length, or one of the ends. I expect them to get less clicky as time goes on, but who knows. 

But man its weird to pick up the old oasis or voyage now. It just looks so teeny and small with not much text on the screen. I guess I am used to the real estate.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm sorry you didn't get a great screen, Kimberly. I can't fault mine, although yes, I do have to use a light setting 2 numbers higher than on the Oasis 1 to achieve the same effect. Like Atunah, I never go all the way up on the scale, so it doesn't matter. I can't hear my buttons. When I first read that some people found them noisy, I held mine to an ear and pressed. Doing it like that I can hear the click a little on the upper button and not at all on the lower. Too bad I didn't get one with clicky buttons (and a lovely screen) so mine could have gone to someone for whom that matters.

Today I sucked it up and went to DMV to renew my driver's license. Expecting a long wait, I took my Oasis 1. It seemed sooo small  and so light . As it happened I didn't get to read hardly at all on it, as I was out of there in probably 20 minutes. Thursday afternoon must be a good time.


----------



## jj2339 (Jan 18, 2010)

I got one, excited about the larger screen and waterproof feature, but find it bothers my hands at night when I read.  It just feels unwieldy, and it's cold.  I have an original oasis, but thought I wanted a larger screen to read with.  I just find it too large, probably since when I read I'm in bed laying on my side, or in my hammock on weekends holding it up.  It is just not as ergonomic for me, and I don't have small hands.  I thinj I'll be returning mine tomorrow.  The smaller screen on my original oasis is ok (I do find the software update helped me get more words on screen with the bold feature), i have a waterproof bag I already used with it, and the plastic just feels better to my hands.  The new one is so cold.

Sad, I always wanted a larger screen , but now that I have it, the trade-offs aren't worth it.  To me.


----------



## Shapeshifter (Dec 22, 2009)

Mine arrived yesterday, missed by one day to formally make it a birthday present. I got as far as 'look how banged up the box is' and getting as far as sliding it out of the plastic sleeve. Hate migraines.

So today is setting up day, once I find the instructions online.

I haven't gone too far yet, I'm loving how clear and sharp everything is. I also went straight to the invert colour, now that is awesome!


----------



## kschles (Feb 10, 2011)

jj2339 said:


> I got one, excited about the larger screen and waterproof feature, but find it bothers my hands at night when I read. It just feels unwieldy, and it's cold. I have an original oasis, but thought I wanted a larger screen to read with. I just find it too large, probably since when I read I'm in bed laying on my side, or in my hammock on weekends holding it up. It is just not as ergonomic for me, and I don't have small hands. I thinj I'll be returning mine tomorrow. The smaller screen on my original oasis is ok (I do find the software update helped me get more words on screen with the bold feature), i have a waterproof bag I already used with it, and the plastic just feels better to my hands. The new one is so cold.
> 
> Sad, I always wanted a larger screen , but now that I have it, the trade-offs aren't worth it. To me.


I found the cold back disconcerting also. Putting on a Decalgirl skin helped a lot. I've tried several cases (Amazon, Fintie, Moko). Find I prefer to read the Oasis 2 with a cover, just the opposite of my Oasis 1 experience. Folding back the cover also covers up the metal while reading. Also found the skin on the back is thin enough not to interfere with full back cases (Fintie and Moko).


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have had every Kindle, I think, except K1. I know have had the Voyage for several years. It was a substantial upgrade from the Paperwhite. Now I am considering the Oasis2. Did I miss something over Black Friday? Do they ever have a price reduction? I do not see any need for cell connection. I don't think I have ever downloaded books when I am away from home. If I did, they just wouldn't get to my device as quickly (until I get back to my wifi). I would like to have more text per page and turn the pages less frequently. I often read on my iPad when it is nearby, but it is too bright to be comfortable very long. I never read on my iPhone, though I could in a pinch. I need to read through this thread more carefully to note the comments. Now it is your job to talk me it/talk me out of the Oasis. Ready Set Go!

ETA: I actually have 3 Kindles that I could sell. What is the link to that site that buys them?

ETA #2. I packed up my 3 Kindles to return and will await to see what kind of credit they will give me. In the past I have gotten full trade-in value.

ETA #3: I ordered the Oasis plus the MOKO case with instant payment for my trade-ins. Could backfire if I get less than max trade in value, but I would have bought the Oasis anyway. They are apparently out of stock until 12/19.


----------



## NightReader (Apr 25, 2010)

So, between 11:45 and 3:15, your inner reader talked you into it without our help?  Sounds like me.

My Oasis 1 was a huge improvement over the Voyage and the Paperwhite to me.  So, I hope you love it.  (And, nope.  There wasn't an Oasis sale for the holidays.)


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

NightReader said:


> So, between 11:45 and 3:15, your inner reader talked you into it without our help? Sounds like me.
> 
> My Oasis 1 was a huge improvement over the Voyage and the Paperwhite to me. So, I hope you love it. (And, nope. There wasn't an Oasis sale for the holidays.)


You are absolutely right about my decisions! I hope I have your positive experience. Can you explain to me what inverted text is?


----------



## NightReader (Apr 25, 2010)

Inverted text is one thing the Oasis 1 hasn't gotten in an update.  It is "white on black" text. 

I hope more Oasis 2 owners chime in to say how they like it.  It is a feature I'm curious about.


----------



## TorontoSS (Jun 28, 2016)

I wanted to get advice from people here.  I have just purchased a Kindle Oasis 2017.  This is after I've owned other kindles (coming from an Oasis 1).  Every kindle I've purchased has had flaws and I've had to return numerous times.

I went through 3 paperwhites because they had holes in them.  I bought and returned all of them from Amazon.  
I went through a voyage (bought and returned because of hole)
I saw the Oasis one had bad lighting (cones on the sides - uneven screen).

I had an amazon order for the kindle - coming early next week.  I want to give my old Oasis to my in laws if I can (they leave before that delivery date).  This however is irrelevant.  

Today - I saw a Kindle Oasis in a department store (John Lewis).  Which have two year guarantees on their products.  I bought it, but will cancel the amazon order.  but I haven't opened it because here in the UK, you have right to return after opening if you bought online.  
So my question to all you Kindle Oasis 2017 owners:
- how picky are you with Kindles (I don't even think I'm picky but you can't have a hole in the screen when you read) and how happy are you with your Oasis 2017
- did you find a need to return?
- has anyone found holes?
- has anyone found uneven screens?

Thanks!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

TorontoSS said:


> I wanted to get advice from people here. I have just purchased a Kindle Oasis 2017. This is after I've owned other kindles (coming from an Oasis 1). Every kindle I've purchased has had flaws and I've had to return numerous times.
> 
> I went through 3 paperwhites because they had holes in them. I bought and returned all of them from Amazon.
> I went through a voyage (bought and returned because of hole)
> ...


I am not sure what you mean by hole. You mean where there is a dot that is a black dot like a stuck pixel, or one that gets bright as you turn the light off? 
I had a replacement for the first paperwhite and couldn't get a good screen on it. I gave that to my husband who doesn't care about the huge shadows across the screen. I think I had 2 replacement on it. One the frame peeled up and so one of the lights was exposed and bright, the other had diamond shaped dark stripes and it looked like one of the lights wasn't working on full volume. I could never get that one to work as it always looked like I was reading through milk and no buttons. 
I kept my first Voyage, that one is perfect, I kept the first Oasis as it too was as perfect as it can be. It has a slight gradient. When I got my Oasis2, I had a stuck pixel, or whatever that is called. It wouldn't go away and so I asked for a replacement. It also had light gradient from one side to the other. My replacement is about as perfect as it can me. No noticable gradient, although I am sure its there, I just can't see it. Which is all that matters to me. And no pixels stuck. Flawless screen.

But no holes. Still not sure what you mean by those. Unless you mean stuck pixels.

Not sure how anyone can really tell you anything, you'll have to look at them with your eyes. I don't go looking for flaws and if my first O2 didn't have the stuck thingie, which seemed to multiply as the days went on, I would have kept it. So obvious things that disturb the function like that I wouldn't put up with. Especially as it seemed to get worse.


----------



## TorontoSS (Jun 28, 2016)

Atunah said:


> I am not sure what you mean by hole. You mean where there is a dot that is a black dot like a stuck pixel, or one that gets bright as you turn the light off?
> I had a replacement for the first paperwhite and couldn't get a good screen on it. I gave that to my husband who doesn't care about the huge shadows across the screen. I think I had 2 replacement on it. One the frame peeled up and so one of the lights was exposed and bright, the other had diamond shaped dark stripes and it looked like one of the lights wasn't working on full volume. I could never get that one to work as it always looked like I was reading through milk and no buttons.
> I kept my first Voyage, that one is perfect, I kept the first Oasis as it too was as perfect as it can be. It has a slight gradient. When I got my Oasis2, I had a stuck pixel, or whatever that is called. It wouldn't go away and so I asked for a replacement. It also had light gradient from one side to the other. My replacement is about as perfect as it can me. No noticable gradient, although I am sure its there, I just can't see it. Which is all that matters to me. And no pixels stuck. Flawless screen.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your quick reply. Let me clarify, what I mean by hole is pinhole, which I think some people have mentioned here. If they're on the top or bottom where books aren't displayed I don't care. But if they distract from reading I do. I agree with you that I shouldn't "look for flaws". My oasis had splotches but I kept it. That being said, when you have a premium product and advertise "even screen", you should provide it I feel.

However, your response is helpful still. Thank you!


----------



## ShinyTop (Apr 25, 2016)

TorontoSS, there are 6 pages of posts about member's first impressions of the new Oasis.  I think within those pages your questions are answered.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

TorontoSS said:


> So my question to all you Kindle Oasis 2017 owners:
> - how picky are you with Kindles (I don't even think I'm picky but you can't have a hole in the screen when you read) and how happy are you with your Oasis 2017
> - did you find a need to return?
> - has anyone found holes?
> - has anyone found uneven screens?


I don't think I am picky. All of my screens on my Kindles have been fine. As the years go by and the technology gets better, the screens get better also.
To me, the screen on my O2 is evenly lit and has no pinholes or stuck pixels. I think the color tone is different from my O1, but since I don't keep them side-by-side, it's not really noticeable.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

All the posts about screens have made me decide there are two kinds of Kindle owners: those who can see screen defects invisible to others and those who can't see screen defects visible to others. All of us can see obvious things like pinholes or dark spots such as Atunah had on her first Oasis 2, but some of us just can't see the gradients and cones that bother others. I suppose it's possible that some people get one Kindle after another with screen problems and some never get a Kindle with a problem, but how likely is that when most of us posting in Kindle forums have had  multiple lighted Kindes? I don't think it's as likely as that some people see what others don't.

My Paperwhite had some pinholes, but not when I got it. I realized the ones it had after awhile were my fault because I had a habit of not closing the cover but carrying it from one room to another clutched against my chest where it sometimes rubbed against buttons or whatever on my shirt. None of my lighted screens has ever arrived with a problems I could see. That's a PW, 2 Voyages (returned one when the 3G modem stopped working), an Oasis 1 and an Oasis 2.

When all the discussions about screens came up originally, I took my PW - maybe the Voyage, can't remember for sure - to a dark room, turned the light all the way up and looked straight into the side where the lights were. Yes, then I could see cones, but they disappeared for me under my usual reading conditions.

So I think some people just see things others of us don't. And I think if you are one of those who sees a gradient or whatever noticeable enough to spoil the device for you, you should exchange it or return it.


----------



## Brettles1980 (Dec 11, 2017)

Hi, I have had the unfortunate game of screen lottery this time.

I decided to get an 8gb 2017 Oasis. Turned up and the screen was shocking. VERY bright at the thicker side and going to an unsightly yellow on the thinner side.

I rang Amazon, and tbh they weren't very good. They assured me a new one would be here in a few days. I then got a call back to say it would be 2 weeks. After complaining they upgraded me to the 32gb model. (I had to purchase it and they refunded me £30) Ironically i still had to wait 2 weeks as it went out of stock immediately after ordering...

This one turns up, in day light looked fine, at night it was horrible. Again bright on one side (less noticeable this time) and then yellow on the thinner side. I tried for four days and gave up. It was very distracting. I returned it, they have just refunded me the full amount. Looks like i have the £30 as a free gift from Amazon!.

I then decided to try it one last time from John Lewis. They only sold the 8gb model  but they had plenty in stock, Amazon don't.

This one turned up, and again the screen isn't very good. It is much bluer than the first two, BUT the gradient effect is less. It still has a gradient from blue to yellow but much less noticeable. The thin edge IS still very yellow and the contrast isn't as good as my Voyage. I am going to give it a week and see how i feel. Its funny, when lying in bed if i hold it by the thick side i can read ok, if i then turn it around so im holding the thin side  i get so distracted by the difference in yellow to blue that i cant read...

The Oasis is also painful to hold whilst lying down and i cant find a case i like yet. So the jury is out. the idea of a larger screen is awesome. I am still confused as to why they didnt put the leds both sides of the screen and have the bezel a little thicker.


----------



## derek87 (May 3, 2016)

Brettles1980 said:


> Hi, I have had the unfortunate game of screen lottery this time.
> 
> I decided to get an 8gb 2017 Oasis. Turned up and the screen was shocking. VERY bright at the thicker side and going to an unsightly yellow on the thinner side.
> 
> ...


sorry to hear about your woes. i had as good a screen i have seen on any kindle device i've held. the gradient was very very faint and definitely liveable to me but, as you describe, i couldn't find a comfortable way to hold it while lying in bed. my hand literally hurt after holding it for 10-15 minutes.

if you look at my other thread, i then went on a 5 Oasis 1 lottery ticket adventure. i'm done, but i would say the unit i'm keeping is just "acceptable."

i don't know what to tell you except that the only good thing is that you can return it and overall, my experience with customer service in this case has been reasonably good.


----------



## Brettles1980 (Dec 11, 2017)

Thanks, the screen will take some time to get used to ha! the size for me is great, but yes it hurts to hold, im trying to find ways to hold it whilst lying down. One thing i do love is holding it whilst im sitting up, feels so well balanced like a book, normally id only feel this with a case on. This is the first kindle ive had without  case.


----------



## jj2339 (Jan 18, 2010)

Brettles1980 said:


> Thanks, the screen will take some time to get used to ha! the size for me is great, but yes it hurts to hold, im trying to find ways to hold it whilst lying down. One thing i do love is holding it whilst im sitting up, feels so well balanced like a book, normally id only feel this with a case on. This is the first kindle ive had without case.


I had the same issue, it hurt my hand and was uncomfortable when I laid on my side at night and read in bed. Loved having a larger screen, but wound up returning and back on my original oasis.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I ended up returning both Oasis Kindles. The 2nd one was way more yellower overall. I already had told myself that I was done with "screen games". I'm happily back to using my pretty much perfect Voyage.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I am a little worried. My first Oasis 2 is due to arrive in 10 days. Prior to ordering it, I collected all my old Kindles and sent them to the trade-in program. The only device I held back is my Fire. In the meantime I am reading my books on the app on the iPad. Boy am I going to feel silly if I don’t like the Oasis 2 screen and have to send it back! I may find myself re-buying the Vouage, which served me quite well. Seat tuned.


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

I have had my new oasis now for a few weeks. I don’t have any issues with the screen. It is a little awkward to hold. When I turn pages I don’t really like the way the buttons work. Not a deal breaker but I’m not crazy about the buttons .

I don’t use a case when reading, but store in a pouch. It is very light and thin. The size is great. I still like my voyage , but pleased with oasis as well. Once I get used to holding it and not mashing the buttons by mistake I will be fine!!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

Got mine today (Christmas). Relevant to the posts above:

Yes, it's cold, but it warms up.
So far, it's not too slippery, because of the lip between the thick and thin portions.
Way brighter than my Paperwhite. A good improvement.
I thought the white text on black background might help with my obtrusive floaters, but so far, I don't care for that.

Overall, it's a keeper!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

So far I love my Oasis2 received yesterday.  I see no screen/lighting issues, it seems perfect to me.  Some of the settings are not quite as intuitive to me even though I've used every e-ink Kindle since the K1, but I am reading the User Guide.

I did immediately buy out of special offers. I just prefer not having that extra swipe and using a magnetic cover to automatically open to whichever place I've left it. I haven't settled on a name and I've only downloaded one book to get used to new things.  It's in a Fintie shell case; definitely heavier than my Voyage in a similar case, but I'm okay with that. I still prefer a covered Kindle and this one offers protection as well as folds back which is more a "real book" feel to me.

I didn't have any trouble changing defaults to my preferred font, size, turning off popular highlights, connecting my Wi-Fi, etc.  I was able to download the collections I wanted on this Kindle, but can't seem to find the books to download within the collections (even looking through All).  The collections show the correct number of books in the collection, but the number downloaded remains at zero.  I wish books already collected started downloading with the collection when you add it to a new Kindle, not just the collection name. Am I doing something wrong there? I currently have the buttons set as bottom for page forward, top to page back, but the more I'm using it I think I will probably switch those around based on where I seem to comfortably hold it. 

The main drawback that I have noticed is the lag time for the screen to wake from sleep or when changing back to the home page, getting the top menu to show within a book, etc.  It's not a deal breaker by any means, but it does not seem to be near as instantaneous as prior Kindles.

I haven't checked yet what the latest update number is, but I think I may have one update to make.  After the last update to the Voyage that gave us bolding sliders, the main difference that makes me happy with the O2 is the slightly bigger screen size. I would probably have been content with a new Voyage to get rid of the multiple shiny pinholes on my current Voyage screen, but DH listened to my pleas and ordered me the new toy I asked for!

If I have any change of thoughts as I use the O2 more, I'll let you know! I would currently grade it A- and definitely a keeper.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

yay crebel, I was waiting on your views after opening. First thing is it needs to update. Trust me, the lagging will be gone and the cloud and stuff will be worked out. It takes a while to sync all that. Now you do know that you have to download the books one by one from the device, they don't come over with the collections when you put those on downloaded. You can do it from my account and do 10 at a time there. 
When you "star" or "download" a collection, as its called now I think, it only shows whats in the cloud. Not whats on device unless you pull them down. But you know all that. I think its still trying to sync up and get the update. 

Check what you have, you want at least 5.9.2 although the newest is 5.9.2.0.1

I think my Oasis shipped with 5.8 something and it was not acting totally right. Then it updated and after a bit after that, it synced my cloud and all the stuff. 

I too switched the page forward back and forth, but I am now settled on bottom forward, the way I hold it. Took me 2 weeks to settle on something though.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks, Atunah.  I think it was 5.8...something when it got here, just checked and it has updated itself to 5.9.2.0.1 so I'm good to go.  Even with the update and my playing around with it quite a bit battery has only gone from my initial 100% charge to 96% now as I type and lag time is improved.  That is awesome.

Yes the collection not downloading as a whole when you download a collection to a new device irritates me. I wish it would at least show the books in the cloud collection as a group to download any or all to the new device instead of having to search through 4,000 books in my library to find the ones I want.  I'll get it done one of these days.

Nothing to do with the O2, but going from a Basic Kindle to a new Voyage for Christmas absolutely thrilled my mother. She had no idea what a difference lighting and bolding options would make!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

crebel said:


> Thanks, Atunah. I think it was 5.8...something when it got here, just checked and it has updated itself to 5.9.2.0.1 so I'm good to go. Even with the update and my playing around with it quite a bit battery has only gone from my initial 100% charge to 96% now as I type and lag time is improved. That is awesome.
> 
> Yes the collection not downloading as a whole when you download a collection to a new device irritates me. I wish it would at least show the books in the cloud collection as a group to download any or all to the new device instead of having to search through 4,000 books in my library to find the ones I want. I'll get it done one of these days.
> 
> Nothing to do with the O2, but going from a Basic Kindle to a new Voyage for Christmas absolutely thrilled my mother. She had no idea what a difference lighting and bolding options would make!


How nice for your mother. That's a nice jump too. Aging eyes do like the light and the bold.

I have like 45 collections so I just download the ones I want on my device then go into those collections and hit the download for those books I want on device. Anything that is next reading, coming up, up next type collections, I download the books. Once that is done I am set.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Atunah said:


> How nice for your mother. That's a nice jump too. Aging eyes do like the light and the bold.
> 
> I have like 45 collections so I just download the ones I want on my device then go into those collections and hit the download for those books I want on device. Anything that is next reading, coming up, up next type collections, I download the books. Once that is done I am set.


Ok, I'm getting closer. After adding the collection to the new device, open the collection (it tells you "No items from this collection are on this device. Tap All to download items or tap Menu to add items." Before when I was working with this (so pre-update?), "All" took me to my entire 4,000+ library/archives/cloud listing. Now it goes just to the books within the collection, but I don't have the add boxes to check to download this device. If I choose the menu dots and "add/remove" it goes, again, to my entire cloud listings. Still confused, but I'll get it figured out.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

crebel said:


> Ok, I'm getting closer. After adding the collection to the new device, open the collection (it tells you "No items from this collection are on this device. Tap All to download items or tap Menu to add items." Before when I was working with this (so pre-update?), "All" took me to my entire 4,000+ library/archives/cloud listing. Now it goes just to the books within the collection, but I don't have the add boxes to check to download this device. If I choose the menu dots and "add/remove" it goes, again, to my entire cloud listings. Still confused, but I'll get it figured out.


Going to add to collection from that menu always just showed me my 3000+ books to add. I just go into the collection that is on the device, then go to "all" on the top left and just tap each book I want. Then they download.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Atunah said:


> Going to add to collection from that menu always just showed me my 3000+ books to add. I just go into the collection that is on the device, then go to "all" on the top left and just tap each book I want. Then they download.


That was pretty easy after all. Not sure why I thought I needed boxes to check instead of just tapping to download.  Thank you very much.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

crebel said:


> That was pretty easy after all. Not sure why I thought I needed boxes to check instead of just tapping to download.  Thank you very much.


Anytime 

Just make sure to charge it up if you going to put a lot of books on it at once and it might be a tad laggy while that is going on.

Then enjoy your new Oasis.


----------



## Konolly (Jul 29, 2016)

I got an Oasis 2 for Christmas and I'm loving it!

I was a little worried after all the mixed reviews, but so far this model suits me down to the ground. I upgraded from the PW2 and I'm really impressed at how quickly the pages turn compared to the PW, and it's so great to have buttons back!

I'm fortunate enough to be completely undiscerning about screen quality, so I can't see any issues with mine - I do think I prefer the screen/light colour, it looks more book-like than the whiteness of my PW. I do most of my reading at night, and the inverted colours are really pleasant on the eyes in a dark room.

The device is much lighter than I expected, and while it's a touch trickier to hold than the PW, it's well worth it for the extra page space! I had a long reading session in the bath earlier and found it comfortable enough (and it was great not to worry about dropping it in the bath!).

The only niggle for me is how badly fingerprints show up on the front of the device. I bought a skin in advance, but with a plain black front because I was only thinking about the slippiness of the device, not the fingerprints. I'll try the skin out anyway, and if it doesn't help I'll just have to get used to it.


----------



## __Amy__ (Mar 31, 2013)

I just go a screen protector and that solved the problem of finger prints.  Then for some weird reason I received a free case.  I have no idea from where and so I am set.  I really like it.  I do see the gradient but am getting used to it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

Konolly said:


> I got an Oasis 2 for Christmas and I'm loving it!
> 
> I was a little worried after all the mixed reviews, but so far this model suits me down to the ground. I upgraded from the PW2 and I'm really impressed


Same for me. I've read several books on it now, and its been a big improvement over my PW.

My favorite feature: Disabling the touchscreen. No inadvertent page changes. Yeah, I often have to reenable it to search for a word or make a highlight, but that's worth it.

Only seems cold when I start using it.

It's not too slippery. My fingers are against the lip on the back, and that keeps it in place.

It's plenty bright. This is the first time I haven't needed maximum brightness on an eReader.

I usually keep it in airplane mode, so the battery discharges very slowly. It recharges fast.


----------



## GirlFriday (Jul 15, 2013)

I've had mine for almost two months now and I love it. Best Kindle yet.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Well - it took awhile, but I finally caved and traded in my Voyage for the new Oasis.      I'm expecting delivery on Jan 17th.  They are offering not only the trade-in value but an extra $20 discount when you trade in.. so I saved $85.  Am anxious to see how much better it is than the Voyage, a little anxious since I love my Voyage.  I will buy another Voyage if I really don't like the Oasis 2!


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

TromboneAl said:


> Got mine today (Christmas). Relevant to the posts above:
> 
> Yes, it's cold, but it warms up.
> So far, it's not too slippery, because of the lip between the thick and thin portions.
> ...


Mine just arrived this AM - and yes it is cold and slippery. Figure it will improve after I put it in a cover and bring it in from the cold! So far so good. Now I need to remember how to get my collections downloaded. Used to import them all at the same time, but looks like I need to do one at a time?? Anyone find Import Collections on the new Oasis?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

bordercollielady said:


> Mine just arrived this AM - and yes it is cold and slippery. Figure it will improve after I put it in a cover and bring it in from the cold! So far so good. Now I need to remember how to get my collections downloaded. Used to import them all at the same time, but looks like I need to do one at a time?? Anyone find Import Collections on the new Oasis?


I gather you haven't had a kindle in a long time? They introduced cloud collections with the Paperwhite back in, I can't remember. 

Anywho, so now you don't import anything anymore. The collections on my older kindles like the keyboard are not compatible with the collections on my newer kindles. So I don't know if you have any cloud collections yet. Good thing is, you can also manage them on the account page. 
In my content and devices, you can create collections and put books into them. Just put the left drop down to collections. Or make one from I think its the right drop down. I don't have it in front of me.

If I was mistaken and you already have cloud collections, they will appear on your new Oasis. In the cloud, not on the device. So you have to mark each one as download and also pull each book on the device you want.

Just make sure you have the drop downs set right on the home page. Make sure the left one is set to All, not just downloaded. Then change the middle and right dropdown to what you need. If you want to see just your collections, put it on collections. Otherwise I usually have it on all items, which then shows collections I downloaded to my device.

But yes, you have to pick the collections one by one out from the cloud. The ones you want to show on the device with a star on the right.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I gather you haven't had a kindle in a long time? They introduced cloud collections with the Paperwhite back in, I can't remember.
> 
> Anywho, so now you don't import anything anymore. The collections on my older kindles like the keyboard are not compatible with the collections on my newer kindles. So I don't know if you have any cloud collections yet. Good thing is, you can also manage them on the account page.
> In my content and devices, you can create collections and put books into them. Just put the left drop down to collections. Or make one from I think its the right drop down. I don't have it in front of me.
> ...


I was reading on a Voyage, but for some reason I thought I used to be able to import all of my Collections at one time. Guess my memory is not cooperating! Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

bordercollielady said:


> I was reading on a Voyage, but for some reason I thought I used to be able to import all of my Collections at one time. Guess my memory is not cooperating! Thanks for the feedback!


Memory, what was that again? 

You are good to go then. They'll appear on the Oasis just like on the Voyage, just not starred (downloaded) yet.

I remember the importing, but I remember it being a mess on my end. For some reason it would keep old collections also backed up and wouldn't delete them in the system. So I always ended up with differently spelled duplicates. Cloud collections sure made that more easy and uniform.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Memory, what was that again?
> 
> You are good to go then. They'll appear on the Oasis just like on the Voyage, just not starred (downloaded) yet.
> 
> I remember the importing, but I remember it being a mess on my end. For some reason it would keep old collections also backed up and wouldn't delete them in the system. So I always ended up with differently spelled duplicates. Cloud collections sure made that more easy and uniform.


Yep - now if I recall they wouldn't alphabetize so we used to have to put special symbols in front of them.. And I did get dups. This will work. And - as I have previously told myself - I will only download the specific books as I read them. Hah! Wonder how long that will last!


----------



## Brettles1980 (Dec 11, 2017)

Well this is frustrating. 

My kindle started misbehaving. The old E- Ink wouldn't disappear when the page was turned (yes  i had page refresh on) and then the buttons would intermittently fail. Also when i changed page the font would become fuzzy then refocus. Got it swapped out by John Lewis. The new one had three dents on the metal case AND the screen was horrific. Bright light down the left hand side, so much so i cant use it as my eyes are drawn to it.

I cant even return it yet as the old one still hasn't gone through the return process. Its frustrating as i liked the screen mostly on the old unit! Bit worried about the quality of these, i have never had a kindle fail and i've had most of them.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Now that I've read for a few hours on the new Oasis,  two issues -  the original Casebot denim cover I bought was too scratchy since I read with the Kindle in its cover.  I replaced it with a synthetic leather patterned Fintie case - and it is perfect.  Pretty and feels good in my hands.  The second problem - is that sometimes more than one page changes when I use the button.  I must be pressing it for too long.  It would be nice if there was a sensitivity setting but I cannot find it.  Otherwise, I am very happy with it.  I like having the larger screen.


----------



## argyre (Feb 10, 2018)

For some reason I was able to get the new Oasis only from the Italian Amazon (Hungary here). The screen size is just perfect, I'm going to use the older Oasis for commuting or travel.
I ordered Moko cases and a sleeve for the new one, it has that cold grip.


----------



## kschles (Feb 10, 2011)

argyre said:


> For some reason I was able to get the new Oasis only from the Italian Amazon (Hungary here). The screen size is just perfect, I'm going to use the older Oasis for commuting or travel.
> I ordered Moko cases and a sleeve for the new one, it has that cold grip.


I love mine. I also have a Moko case. If you like reading it with the case on, you won't have the cold grip problem.


----------



## jhuston (Nov 8, 2008)

My impression after having it since it came out, It's cold, so put a skin on which solved that problem.  The cover sold with the Oasis 2 is awful and kept falling out, so returned it for another case, but not easy to remove.  I found that I liked reading it during the day, but at night in bed, it's too heavy and awkward without removing the case.  And still heavier than the Oasis 1.  So not liking to go back and forth with two kindles, I ended up preferring my old Oasis 1.  I have just put up my Oasis 2 to sell!  I don't need two kindles.  Just my old Oasis is fine for now. other than size, none of the other features are of any use to me.


----------



## HLS (Feb 23, 2018)

I love my 7 inch oasis.

I take it everywhere with me.  I go ta snap in case on ebay  that make the back feel flatter and is more comfortable to hold.  Larger screen feels more like a book in my hands. I am totally addicted to this device to where I sold my other kindles.  I do find the battery life to be horrible. I have to charge at least once a week if not more but its better than daily charging like with a tablet or cell phone.


----------



## cursetheflame (Feb 23, 2018)

I love my Oasis, too!

I have the Kobo Aura One because I wanted a larger reader but I'm so devoted to the Amazon ecosystem that the Oasis 2 and it's bigger screen were just what I needed.  I ordered a decalgirl skin to cover the back and that helped with the chill on the back of the reader.  The lip on the back was driving me nuts -- I prefer the flat back of the Voyage in that regard -- but I found a wonderful Moko case on Amazon that solved that problem.  It has a frosted transparent back that still reveals my skin, but it makes the Oasis so much easier for me to hold without adding that much weight.  Now it's perfect for me


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

shinmina said:


> hello - has anyone noticed that the e-ink on the newest 2017 oasis is rather light, in comparison to the voyage?
> 
> i have the older oasis at home as well, so i will compare later when i get the chance.
> 
> ...


Hopefully no one minds me resurrecting this thread. I just bought an Oasis 2 after a discount was made available to me. I love the bigger screen. But the black text, and especially black in images, isn't as dark as on my Voyage. Someone posted that "one" can't notice it without putting them side by side, but I notice. And I am not one who was ever bothered by slight variations in light gradient, ever since the Paperwhite 2... So I don't feel I'm overly picky.

So, I'm not sure if I'm keeping this or not.

I do like how it feels to hold it in one hand, without a cover. But putting it into a sleeve rather than closing a cover on it like a book, makes it feel less like a book for me. And I worry about dropping it, since it doesn't have a case on it while I'm reading.

Hmmm....


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

That is why I like the "bold" function in the menu. I can make any font a little darker that way. My personal Voyage and both Oasis don't look very different from each other. I say the Voyage might be a very very little bit darker, if the bold is turned off on all of them. Once I put bold on #1 or #2, it doesn't matter anymore. That was one of the best updates they have given us. Because I find all lit kindles to be a bit more washed out at night than the basic and K3 with a outside light source. Its always been that way for me. E-ink tends to wash out for me when it gets darker. But I got used to it.


----------



## HLS (Feb 23, 2018)

Love my oasis other than the bad battery life. I pretty much charge every day or every other day


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

My only complaint is the challenge of getting new books into it. I keep it in airplane mode to increase battery life. Turn that off. Wait for the signal indicator to show up. Click sync. Checking. No new items. Repeat. No new items. Restart Kindle. Repeat. No new items. Put it down and think mean thoughts about it. Several minutes later check again and FINALLY there are the new books. Strange and very annoying.


----------

